# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, céu nublado, já caiu um aguaceiro fraco e o vento está fraco.

Temperatura do ar: 18ºC
Humidade: 94%

Uma boa segunda para todos e um bom Outubro 2012!


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2012 às 11:06)

Uma foto recolhida ontem de manhã por um amigo meu (Gonçalo Afonso) piloto de Aviação Comercial, após descolagem da Horta no Faial, com o pico do Pico ao fundo!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2012 às 20:11)

*Precipitação acumulada (dia 26/09/2012, entre as 01h10 e as 24h00)*

DADOS OFICIAIS

Caniçal - 134,5 mm
Santana - 100,5 mm
S. Vicente - 59,2 mm

Os valores da quantidade e intensidade da precipitação no Caniçal/Ponta de São Lourenço foram excepcionalmente altos (próximos dos do dia 20 de Fev. 2010 no Funchal/Observatório). Agradeço a informação fornecida pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal.

Fonte: Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal


----------



## Norther (1 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Boas noites amigos Açorianos, vim aqui postar porque tenho um amigo a acampar na cratera da Montanha do Pico e informou-me que estão 10ºC com vento fraco e céu limpo por cima dele.
Já é a 2ºC vez que ele la vai, a primeira foi comigo em 2011 e digo-vos que também quero voltar


----------



## Azor (1 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Norther disse:


> Boas noites amigos Açorianos, vim aqui postar porque tenho um amigo a acampar na cratera da Montanha do Pico e informou-me que estão 10ºC com vento fraco e céu limpo por cima dele.
> Já é a 2ºC vez que ele la vai, a primeira foi comigo em 2011 e digo-vos que também quero voltar



Boa noite Norther.
A última vez que subi lá cima foi o ano passado em Agosto e posso te dizer que em pleno dia estavamos a tremer o queixo como se fosse em pleno inverno 

Teu amigo vai ficar a acampar lá até quando? É porque a partir de 4 feira temos aqui no arquipélago mau tempo, e não é nada aconselhável estar acampando na montanha do Pico ou em outras montanhas mais altas dos Açores quando estão previstos para os próximos dias ventos fortes e chuvas fortes. Cautela quanto a isso! Eu próprio já passei um mau bocado por causa disso também nessas circunstâncias...

Em relação ao dia de hoje estivemos com períodos de chuva todo o dia que apesar de fraca é contínua e persistente. Inclusivé agora mesmo está chovendo de novo em S. Miguel. 

Neste momento sigo com uma t. max de 16 º C e humidade rel. nos 96 %


Saudações e boas noites!


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2012 às 22:49)

Gerofil disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada (dia 26/09/2012, entre as 01h10 e as 24h00)*
> 
> DADOS OFICIAIS
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2012 às 01:02)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite Norther.
> A última vez que subi lá cima foi o ano passado em Agosto e posso te dizer que em pleno dia estavamos a tremer o queixo como se fosse em pleno inverno
> 
> Teu amigo vai ficar a acampar lá até quando? É porque a partir de 4 feira temos aqui no arquipélago mau tempo, e não é nada aconselhável estar acampando na montanha do Pico ou em outras montanhas mais altas dos Açores quando estão previstos para os próximos dias ventos fortes e chuvas fortes. Cautela quanto a isso! Eu próprio já passei um mau bocado por causa disso também nessas circunstâncias...
> ...



Boas Azor o meu colega vai la estar só esta noite, amanha pela manha desce, ele quando foi para la eu avisei-o que a Nadine era capaz de regressar e temos estado em contacto, e sábado disse-lhe que a partir de quarta era para esquecer a subida e ele subiu hoje.


----------



## Azor (2 Out 2012 às 01:27)

Norther disse:


> Boas Azor o meu colega vai la estar só esta noite, amanha pela manha desce, ele quando foi para la eu avisei-o que a Nadine era capaz de regressar e temos estado em contacto, e sábado disse-lhe que a partir de quarta era para esquecer a subida e ele subiu hoje.



Melhor assim.
É que com ventos fortes nas serras açorianas é meio caminho andado para irem ver a lua mais cedo...
Ele subiu sozinho ou com guia?


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2012 às 12:24)

Bom dia, 

já começaram os avisos do IM para a NADINE 



> Comunicado válido entre 2012-10-02 10:06:00 e 2012-10-03 10:06:00
> Assunto: Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: Nadine
> 
> A tempestade tropical Nadine encontrava-se localizada pelas 09h (hora dos Açores) de hoje (2 de outubro de 2012) a cerca de 950 km a sudoeste da ilha do Faial e deslocando para este-sueste a cerca de 11 km/h. Prevê-se que nas próximas 36h esta tempestade venha a modificar a sua rota para nordeste em direção a zona marítima dos Açores e se encontre localizada pelas 21h (hora dos Açores) de hoje a cerca de 870 km da ilha do Faial.
> ...



quanto a nadine, acho que a principal preocupação vai ser a ondulação...ondas do quadrante Sul são sempre de "colocar as mãos à cabeça" 
Por aqui sol entre nuvens, vento calmo, temperatura de 22ºC e com a ilha do pico bem visível...
um agradável dia de outono...


----------



## Norther (3 Out 2012 às 10:40)

Azor disse:


> Melhor assim.
> É que com ventos fortes nas serras açorianas é meio caminho andado para irem ver a lua mais cedo...
> Ele subiu sozinho ou com guia?




Subiu com a namorada, no ano passado subimos com guia, amigo nosso que nos convidou para passar férias na casa dele e levou-nos la a cima e ele em Outubro veio ter conosco a Serra da Estrela e fisemos la umas quantas caminhadas, foi tipo um intercambio  ele é o Renato Goulart um guia muito conhecido na Madalena.


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2012 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Como são muitos os que visitam este fórum, vou colocar também aqui no fórum, todas (pelo menos as que eu souber...) as notas informativas lançadas pelo SRBPCA e/ou pelo IM sobre a tempestade tropical que se está aproximar do grupo central...
deixo já aqui mais uma...



> Nota Informativa n.º 17/2012
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), a tempestade tropical Nadine encontrava-se localizada pelas 09h (hora dos Açores) de hoje (3 de outubro de 2012) a cerca de 660 km a sudoeste da ilha do Faial e deslocando-se para este-nordeste a cerca de 17 km/h. Prevê-se que durante esta noite esta tempestade venha a acelerar o seu movimento para nordeste em direção as ilhas do Grupo Central e se encontre pelas 21h (hora dos Açores) de hoje a cerca de 380 km da ilha do Faial. Nestas condições, mantêm-se as previsões de condições de tempestade tropical para as ilhas do Grupo Central entre as 03h e as 15h (hora dos Açores) de amanhã (4 de outubro), com ventos de sueste rodando para sudoeste até 85 km/h, com rajadas de 130 km/h, precipitação forte e ondas entre 6 e 7 metros. O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza, nomeadamente, que se guardem todos os objetos soltos junto às habitações, limpem-se sistemas de drenagem e se consolidem telhados, portas e janelas. Recomenda-se aos pescadores que adotem medidas preventivas de acordo com a previsão meteorológica. Recomenda-se ainda aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação. O SRPCBA e o IM, bem como todas as autoridades, continuam a acompanhar o evoluir da situação. Novos avisos serão emitidos, sempre que oportuno.




Por enquanto o tempo por aqui está calmo, não se faz sentir qualquer vento, o sol espreita entre as nuvens (raramente)....

sei que o plano municipal de emergência já foi ativado para quinta feira....
 Reparo que por parte da população, em geral, está tentar informar-se sobre a TS nadine, estando algumas a reforçar portas e janelas....
Algumas embarcações já não estão no mar....mas o KamiKaze de ver isso melhor do que eu...

vou acompanhar o evoluir da situação e sempre que seja necessário estarei por aqui para dar novidades


----------



## marcopaulo (3 Out 2012 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu nublado, vento moderado de Sul e a pouco começou a chover.

Temperatura do ar: 21ºC
Humidade: 83%


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2012 às 17:15)

A Nadine neste momento perdeu quase toda a convecção e estrutura centrais....de acordo com os modelos deverá começar a interagir com uma região frontal nas proximas 18-24h.

A Nadine deverá passar entre o grupo ocidental e o grupo central nesta proxima madrugada, já com uma estrutura sinoptica em onda e uma circulação alongada no sentido W-E.
No extremo leste desta onda a circulação interagirá com o anticiclone situado no Atlantico leste, e o gradiente de pressão deverá ser suficiente para gerar ventos fortes e continuados de SE rodando para SW, com rajadas acima dos 100km.h especialmente se houver alguma ocasional explosão convectiva.

*Portanto os grupos central e oriental deverão ser os mais afectados pelo vento.*

No Grupo ocidental pelo contrario esperam-se ventos em geral fracos a moderados e variaveis tal como bastante chuva associada ao ponto de interacção entre a frente e o que resta da circulação da Nadine.

::::::::::::::

Para o resto do dia de 5f e durante 6f/sab varios nucleos de vorticidade associados á ingestão de bolsas de ar tropical deverão cruzar todo o arquipelago.
Estas bolsas de ar instavel serão ainda mais desestabilizadas pelos processos de frontogenese associados á advecção de ar frio em todos os niveis a oeste, e á presença de um forte jet e divergencia na média e alta troposfera, assim como convergencia abaixo dos 700hpa.

Espera-se assim que em toda a região o vento vire para o quandrante sul, tornando-se moderado por vezes forte com rajadas até 80-100km.h, chuva e trovoada por vezes fortes e a possibilidade de  grandes quantidades de precipitação orografica nas ilhas de maior relevo, a somar á precipitação de origem convectiva e estratiforme.
O mar tambem estará bastante revolto, primeiro com ondulação do quandrante S/SW que depois rodará para W/WSW.

Devido a este padrão nos proximos 3 dias, e ao historico de precipitação/vento intensos que as ilhas sofreram nas ultimas 6 semanas, lanço o aviso laranja no tópico.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2012 às 18:57)

Formação muito interessante na webcam do Faial!


----------



## mnascimento (3 Out 2012 às 19:18)

Boas tardes. Relatando directamente do Faial. Notou se algumas alien clouds, nota se ja de SSE algumas nuvens de "vento", nao sei o nome certo. Ja bastante nublisidade, o vento ja aumentou. Estarei for de casa ate por volta das 02h da manha, o que vai permitir relatar in local o estado do tempo. Ate ja.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2012 às 19:29)

mnascimento disse:


> Boas tardes. Relatando directamente do Faial. Notou se algumas alien clouds, nota se ja de SSE algumas nuvens de "vento", nao sei o nome certo. Ja bastante nublisidade, o vento ja aumentou. Estarei for de casa ate por volta das 02h da manha, o que vai permitir relatar in local o estado do tempo. Ate ja.



Boa sorte e máquina na mão!


----------



## mnascimento (3 Out 2012 às 19:35)

Nao trouxe comigo a maquina, pois estou no trabalho. Venho informar que ja se sente algumas rajadas o que acho pouco normal para as previsoes que o IM dava...


----------



## fablept (3 Out 2012 às 19:53)

Reportagem do AçorianoOriental sobre a TS Nadine com entrevista a Diamantino Henriques (IM)

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/nadine-atinge-grupo-central-esta-madrugada


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2012 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

pela ilha terceira ainda não se faz sentir qualquer efeito da NADINE, tudo calmo por agora céu nublado...

Amanhã as escolas do grupo central estarão encerradas por precaução....
e a RTP-Açores irá acompanhar em directo, em emissões especiais, ás 00h e às 03h da manhã a passagem da nadine....


----------



## mnascimento (3 Out 2012 às 21:55)

Por agora tudo calmo pelo Faial. Algum vento mas ainda nada alarmante. Como ja foi mencionado, ja foi avisado que as escolas estarão encerradas amanha. A ver como ira ser a noite. Ate já.


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Out 2012 às 22:35)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Como são muitos os que visitam este fórum, vou colocar também aqui no fórum, todas (pelo menos as que eu souber...) as notas informativas lançadas pelo SRBPCA e/ou pelo IM sobre a tempestade tropical que se está aproximar do grupo central...
> deixo já aqui mais uma...
> ...



_Hakuna Matata_, meu povo.

Então, vamos ter uma "festinha" hoje, é?

Ora bem... *Segundo o meteorologista, Diamantino Henriques, que esteve em estúdio no Telejornal da RTP-A, as ilhas mais afectadas pelo NADINE Parte II (O Regresso...) serão Graciosa, São Jorge e Terceira*.

Mesmo assim, Faial, Pico, São Miguel e Santa Maria terão vento forte e bem mais intenso do que Flores e Corvo que, por sua vez, terão uma noite descansada. Sinceramente, o Grupo Ocidental passa o ano inteiro a ser massacrado por temporais e, por conseguinte, o descanso até é merecido.

Quanto à questão lançada a meio do dia pelo *Hazores*, na altura em que ele escreveu o post, o tráfego marítimo na ZEE dos Açores era basicamente constituído por cargueiros em direcção da América do Sul, Central, Norte e África, mas todos em rotas que fugiam do NADINE.

Há uma hora, estava eu a ultimar os preparativos quando vi dois navios em direcção ao Porto da Praia da Vitória. Uma traineira e um cargueiro mais distante, mas no mesmo enquadramento visual.

Neste momento, o rebocador "_Ilha de São Luís_" zarpou do Porto Oceânico da Praia da Vitória rumo ao Faial. Às tantas, ainda vai apanhar alguém pelo caminho...

O aspecto actual dos mares dos Açores é este:






Vai ser uma noite complicada e ficarei de plantão. Como estou na costa Sul/Sueste, os ventos serão dos piores quadrantes possíveis para mim (Sul, Sueste, Sudoeste, Oeste) que estarei completamente desprotegido dos elementos climáticos.

A ondulação será de Sudoeste, mas não prevejo nada de complicado para os meus interesses a não ser a ressalga marítima ou, como se diz no continente Português, salmoura. Zonas costeiras como, por exemplo, Silveira ou São Mateus também costumam ter situações complicadas com ondulação deste quadrante.

*Amanhã, nas ilhas do Grupo Central, as escolas públicas estarão encerradas.*

Neste momento, o tempo piora gradualmente. Ainda não choveu, mas o vento cresce de intensidade e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.

Abraço aos barbudos e beijos para as meninas,

Sayonara.


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2012 às 22:52)

Boa noite, 

tenho tudo preparado para a nadine....

e parace que ela vem a caminho...

esta foto foi tirada hoje pelas 20h nas lajes...

o autor da foto: Rui Carreira Alves 






hoje a noite vai ser longa... acho que vou domir agora e acordar lá para as 4h da manhã ....


----------



## faroeste (3 Out 2012 às 23:28)

Boa Noite.

Pela 5 Ribeiras, Ilha Terceira, até o vento parece mais calmo.

como está a situação nas outras Ilhas.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2012 às 23:29)

O centro ou o que restar dele deverá então passar ligeiramente a oeste do grupo central pelas 6h, pelo que se começará a sentir umas horas antes e depois. 
Como referi no outro tópico, ela perdeu a convecção mais intensa quase toda, pelo que aparentemente não será complicado em termos de chuva. Pode até chover mais no grupo oriental que no central. Mas ressalvo que durante as próximas horas pode nascer mais convecção onde não existe agora, o que nem seria de surpreender. 





http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL142012



O vento máximo sustentado está estimado em 75km/h (40kt) e rajadas superiores. 
O campo de vento do ciclone é mais ou menos este, com o vento mais forte a leste do centro.







Penso que será um evento relativamente bem comportado, boa sorte.


----------



## Oliveiraj (3 Out 2012 às 23:33)

faroeste disse:


> Boa Noite.
> 
> Pela 5 Ribeiras, Ilha Terceira, até o vento parece mais calmo.
> 
> como está a situação nas outras Ilhas.




Pela Horta o vento parece mais calmo que à pouco.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2012 às 00:20)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu pouco nublado;
- Vento moderado de sul a intensificar-se;
- Agitação marítima pouco significativa.

Continuação de uma boa terça-feira


----------



## Marisitah (4 Out 2012 às 00:41)

Foto tirada em São Brás
Autor: Jorge Medeiros


----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2012 às 01:36)

Boas! 

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro na Lagoa. O vento tende a ficar forte.


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 02:18)

Boa Noite a todos e esperemos que a tempestade passe sem causar danos pessoais a ninguém no nosso lindo arquipélago ... E Kamikaze qual é a zona mais ou menos da Terceira em que estás? só por curiosidade ... Eu estou na alta de Angra portanto aqui estou um pouco mais protegido pelo menos do mar ... De momento em termos de tempo as coisas mantém-se calmas por agora pelo menos na zona onde estou sentindo-se apenas uma ligeira brisa que tende a crescer ... Saudações Açorianas e que corra tudo bem ...


----------



## Manecas (4 Out 2012 às 02:47)

Boa noite a todos!!
Por estes lados (Ponta do Topo), o vento foi crescendo durante todo o dia... Tivemos neblinas, tivemos sol, tivemos alguns pingos de chuva... Neste momento e a olhómetro, posso dizer que temos vento do quadrante Sudoeste, com rajadas já algo fortes e muito nevoeiro.
Vamos ter mais uma noite de "folia" com esta gaja... Vamos ver se desta vez passa sem deixar grande rasto.


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 02:59)

Esperemos que a Nadine seja uma miúda húmida e quente já que no primeiro encontro foi um bocado fria e agreste e fez uns estragos grandes ... Cuidado também com o furacão Gaspar que se está a formar por Lisboa ... É que esse parece que quer levar as carteiras e o dinheiro de todo o povo português ... =) Só um bocado de brincadeira ...


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 03:48)

Wessel27 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos e esperemos que a tempestade passe sem causar danos pessoais a ninguém no nosso lindo arquipélago ... *E Kamikaze qual é a zona mais ou menos da Terceira em que estás?* só por curiosidade ... Eu estou na alta de Angra portanto aqui estou um pouco mais protegido pelo menos do mar ... De momento em termos de tempo as coisas mantém-se calmas por agora pelo menos na zona onde estou sentindo-se apenas uma ligeira brisa que tende a crescer ... Saudações Açorianas e que corra tudo bem ...



Olha, estou na costa Sul/Sueste, entre a Praia da Vitória e a Serreta.

Agora a sério, basta pegares num mapa e, como a ilha é pequena, terás logo uma ideia.
Estou a 30/40 metros de distância do mar, mas a uma cota de, sensivelmente, 40/50 metros. Vista priveligiada "de camarote" para o oceano e ao longo da costa...

O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de Sul (a olhómetro) e a ondulação já se faz sentir e ouvir (dentro e casa) de Sudoeste.
Já anda uma neblina, provocada pela ressalga marítima, pelo ar que já se sente levemente na pele, mas a visão está ainda longe de ser uma _storm surge_.




Wessel27 disse:


> Esperemos que a Nadine seja uma miúda húmida e quente já que no primeiro encontro foi um bocado fria e agreste e fez uns estragos grandes ... Cuidado também com o furacão Gaspar que se está a formar por Lisboa ... É que esse parece que quer levar as carteiras e o dinheiro de todo o povo português ... =) Só um bocado de brincadeira ...



É... Vê lá é se ela não está com o período e leva tudo à frente, num afrontamento dos infernos.

O furacão Gaspar foi provocado pelas sobras remanescentes do furacão Sócrates que teve uma passagem bem violenta, mas estamos livres deste último, para já, que se tem mantido na zona de Paris. O mistério também adensa-se quando o furacão Sócrates consegue manter a sua estrutura à custa de uma carteira de ar quente e húmido que não é possível justificar com o ar quente e húmido que recebia enquanto estava em Portugal.

A meteorologia é uma ciência deveras misteriosa...


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 04:15)

Boas ... Aqui por agora tudo permanece calmo e nada há a assinalar ... Kamikaze realmente a meteorologia é algo mesmo misterioso com tantos furacões a nos roubar os euros que temos ... :P Neste momento estão a transmitir em directo na Rtp Açores e parece que a coisa já está a começar nas ilhas mais a sul mas ainda não tivemos registo aqui de nenhuma situação mais concreta ... Saudações e vamos ver quando é que isto começa ...


----------



## mnascimento (4 Out 2012 às 04:22)

Tudo dentro do "normal" por agora. Aguardar pelas 06h a ver como está a coisa. Quanto ao Oscar, espero que ele não se lembre em passar a tempestade tropical ou mesmo furacão. Caso contrário daqui a dias estaremos a comentar aqui. O que me "aflige" é o facto pelas imagens de radar ele estar tão "perto" dos Açores. Abraços e continuação de uma boa noite.


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 04:24)

Kamikaze disse:


> Olha, estou na costa Sul/Sueste, entre a Praia da Vitória e a Serreta.
> 
> 
> Ah ok eheh então estás mais ou menos perto da linda vila de São Sebastião e do Parque de Campismo da Salga ... Isso por essa zona em Maio passado a coisa não esteve muito fácil ... Um abraço e que corra tudo pelo melhor


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 04:33)

Boas pessoal é só para dizer que subitamente levantou-se um vento bem intenso aqui por Angra com rajadas bem fortes ... Parece que chegou com meia hora de atraso ...


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 05:15)

Wessel27 disse:


> Kamikaze disse:
> 
> 
> > Olha, estou na costa Sul/Sueste, entre a Praia da Vitória e a Serreta.
> ...


----------



## mnascimento (4 Out 2012 às 05:33)

Boas noites novamente.
Aqui pelo Faial ja se sente o vento. Sopra de SSO com algumas rajadas e com a mítica assobiadela.
Como está pelas outras ilhas?
Abraços


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 05:37)

Boas mnascimento aqui pela Ilha Terceira em Angra do Heroísmo começa-se a sentir rajadas bem fortes e intensas ... Como estou na parte alta da cidade não tenho acesso ao mar mas a coisa está bem forte em termos de vento ... Abraço e que corra tudo bem por ai ... Abraço também para ti Kamikaze e que esteja tudo bem apesar deste vento bem sul ...


----------



## faroeste (4 Out 2012 às 06:56)

Bom dia.
Acordei as 05h40, não existia vento,
05h55 vento aumentou e muito e chove pouco
vamos a ver como se comporta.


----------



## Wessel27 (4 Out 2012 às 07:01)

Boas só para confirmar o que o faroeste disse ... Começou alguma precipitação embora fraca e as rajadas são muito fortes neste momento ... Vamos ver como é que as coisas vão evoluir ...


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 07:10)

Konnichiwa,

Por aqui "já se joga à bola a sério". Sigo com vento muito forte com rajadas de Sul. Já dá para desequilibrar uma pessoa e jogar ao "sempre em pé" (um simples jogo que inventei em miúdo, onde desafia-se o vento com uma parka aberta e mãos nos bolsos a fazer de asa). 

O vento já está a assobiar, mas cheira-me que a coisa ainda vai piorar.

Começou agora a chover. Pouca coisa e feita à base de pingos grossos, mas que, sendo atirados pelo vento, magoam na cara.

O mar já está tempestuoso.

A arborização no meu jardim e nas redondezas já é vergada pela força do vento.

Um abraço a todos os resistentes.

Protejam-se a si e aos vossos, sem nunca esquecer os vossos animais de estimação. A protecção civil começa na casa de cada um.

Sayonara,


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 07:45)

*Actualização:* Neste momento chove com muita intensidade na costa Sul/Sueste. O vento está mesmo à beira de tornar-se tempestuoso. Sopra impiedosamente de Sul com rajadas muito, muito fortes.

O mar continua tempestuoso com ondulação de Sudoeste.

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 07:49)

Bom dia!

pela zona oeste também já se sente os efeitos da Nadine de uma forma mais intensa...

As rajadas de vento por aqui é que ainda não é tão forte como o esperado


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 08:01)

*atualização*

As rajadas de vento também já se fazem sentir pela costa oeste da ilha....


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 08:50)

Este era o ponto de situação um pouco por toda ilha terceira 



> Chove com intensidade na ilha Terceira e o vento sopra forte às sete da manhã.
> De acordo com a proteção civil dos Açores. a tempestade tropical Nadine ainda não provocou danos de registo nas ilhas do grupo central.
> 
> Repórteres da RTP/Açores que estão a acompanhar em direto a situação nas ilhas de São Jorge, Terceira, Pico e Faial dão contam de que o dia está a começar com normalidade.
> ...


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 09:07)

Boas,

Desde as 7h00 que estamos a registar rajadas superiores a 140km/h no PE da Serra Branca na ilha Graciosa.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 09:10)

Konnichiwa,

Neste momento, o vento continua a soprar muito forte e o mar continua tempestuoso.

A chuva acalmou um pouco, mas mantém-se ininterrupta.

Sayonara,


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 09:11)

LMCG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Desde as 7h00 que estamos a registar rajadas superiores a 140km/h no PE da Serra Branca na ilha Graciosa.
> 
> Luís Guilherme.



E o caro Luís Guilherme tem dados das outras ilhas?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 09:16)

Kamikaze disse:


> E o caro Luís Guilherme tem dados das outras ilhas?
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Na Terceira estamos com rajadas um pouco superiores a 90km/h (no PE da Serra do Cume).


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 09:20)

No Pico rajadas de 130km/h por volta das 5h00 (PE Terras do Canto).


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 09:22)

No satélite está uma confusão dos diabos já não se distinguindo bem o que é a Nadine devido às nuvens altas empurradas por uma frente, provavelmente deve ser declarada pós-tropical no próximo aviso pois com nuvens altas a passarem de oeste para leste por cima da baixa em superfície, isto já não deve ser considerado um ciclone tropical. 

Pelas 6 utc o campo de vento era supostamente este:


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 09:22)

Em São Jorge no PE do Pico da Urze rajadas superiores a 130km/h por volta das 7h00.


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 09:31)

Resumo:

Na Graciosa andamos perto dos 150km/h (valores conferidos pessoalmente no SCADA da ENERCON pois estou na Graciosa).

No Pico e São Jorge o mapa de leituras preenchido pelos operadores apresenta valores acima dos 130km/h pelo que as rajadas máximas poderão rondar os 150km/h ou mais (valores não confirmados).

No Faial não existem dados e na Terceira a coisa está mais calma.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 09:38)

Muito obrigado ao Luís Guilherme pela informação útil e preciosa.

Também, ao olhar para as imagens de satélite do EUMETSAT, fiquei sem saber o que era a NADINE e o que era a frente que segue para leste.
Obrigado ao Vince pelo esclarecimento.

O vento, por aqui, já assobia de forma danada ecoando... até dentro de casa. Até já me arrebentou com o fecho de uma janela de clarabóia. Resolvido o assunto, não houve danos de maior e, apesar de ela ter batido umas quantas vezes, não partiu.

Estando completamente desprotegido do vento que sopra directamente "pelo mar", estou a levar uma "coça valente"... Olhando para o jardim, o cenário já é desolador com tudo o que são plantas e árvores completamente encostadas ao chão com a força do vento. Só as palmeiras (cycas revoluta) mantêm-se estoicamente de pé.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 09:41)

Obrigado pelos preciosos dados LMCG, sempre dão uma ideia de aonde anda o vento mais forte.

Mas para que não haja confusões, os mais habituados já o sabem, mas outros poderão não saber, importa esclarecer que se trata de dados medidos no topo das torres eólicas, onde o vento sopra sempre com mais intensidade do que o medido junto à superfície onde há maior atrito.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 09:45)

No último aviso acabado de sair ainda a mantém como ciclone tropical. Como o primeiro aviso foi às 15 utc do dia 11 de Setembro, o NHC deve também estar a fazer uma forçinha para ela completar mais um dia de vida, chegando aos 23 dias pelas 15 utc de hoje 



> NADINE IS LOSING ITS TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS THIS MORNING.  THERE
> IS NO CONVECTION NEAR THE CENTER...AND WHAT CONVECTION REMAINS IS
> IN A BAND WELL TO THE NORTHEAST OF THE CENTER.  IN ADDITION...A
> COLD FRONT IS APPROACHING THE STORM FROM THE WEST.  RECENT AMSU DATA
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 09:56)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado pelos preciosos dados LMCG, sempre dão uma ideia de aonde anda o vento mais forte.
> 
> Mas para que não haja confusões, os mais habituados já o sabem, mas outros poderão não saber, importa esclarecer que se trata de dados medidos no topo das torres eólicas, onde o vento sopra sempre com mais intensidade do que o medido junto à superfície onde há maior atrito.



É verdade, sim senhor. Mas é preciso lembrar que, no Açores e Madeira, devido à topografia inerente às ilhas, as pessoas não moram todas ao nível do mar, ou seja, há localidades que se situam a uma cota muito elevada onde aqueles ventos podem ocorrer com muita facilidade.

Por exemplo, na Terceira: Feteira, Serreta, Doze Ribeiras, Porto Judeu de Cima, Raminho, Serretinha. E só não digo nas outras ilhas porque vou esquecer-me de muitas localidades e porque já estou praticamente KO. O cérebro quer fazer _shutdown_, mas ainda faltam algumas horas.

Cumprimentos,

*EDIT:* *Volta a chover com bastante intensidade na costa Sul/Sueste.*


----------



## mcpa (4 Out 2012 às 10:03)

Muito vento com chuva à mistura na costa Norte de S. Miguel... O vento assobia bastante!!!


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia a todos!

Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade pela ilha de São Miguel e o vento sopra e assobia com rajadas fortes.
Não sei quanto é que choveu agora pela manhã porque só acordei há pouco mas tive a minha sala no andar de cima toda alagada devido à chuva soprada pelo vento que me entrou por debaixo do parapeito e quando ela entra assim é porque é sempre forte... 

Fiquei tb com as minhas precianas de um janelão partidas  pk quando me fui deitar ontem nc mais me lembrei que essa desgraçada "gaja" ia passar outra vez  e quando acordo só vejo águaria na minha sala e o resto partido tal é a força do vento... sempre que o vento sopra com intensidade de Sul tenho sempre q fechar as precianas porque como a minha casa é alta e fica num sitio alto, ouve-se sempre o vento a bater...inclusivé acordei foi mesmo por causa das janelas ao bater...

Está mau por aqui

Edit: Torna a chover com mais força


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 10:14)

Chuva torrencial agora por S. Miguel com vento a bater bastante


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 10:17)

bom dia novamente, agora em AGH

chuva continua, nevoeiro nas zonas médias e altas e vento moderado a forte é o que se conta por aqui...

Para quem circula nas estradas muita atenção muita sujidade no chão e piso muito escorregadio...


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 10:34)

Bom preparo-me para ir trabalhar agora para uma vindima na fajã do buraco nas Feteiras... com este tempo só mesmo ficando dentro da adega...

Só espero que as estradas estejam seguras até ás Feteiras pk da maneira q isto está com esta chuva forte q ainda n parou já faço uma careta pk as terras ainda n se curaram do ultimo episodio de água, e kase que já sei até o q vou encontrar na estrada do monte gordo (mais conhecida pela reta das feteiras)... 

Cautela a todos neste momento o nevoeiro abate-se aqui pelas Eiras e ao mesmo tempo muito vento e muita chuva.

P.S. O meu quintal está um nojo com tanto galho e tanta folhagem...

*Edit: * Outra vez... e torna a cair forte de novo


----------



## marcopaulo (4 Out 2012 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

Neste momento na Ribeirinha (Horta) não chove, vento fraco e o nevoeiro está ate a porta.

Temperatura do ar: 21ºC
Humidade: 94%


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 10:55)

pessoal da terceira alguém sabe o que se está a passar pelos arredores de angra, os bombeiros, policia e ambulância já sairam, provavelmente algum acidente com gravidade....

continuam a sair carros!   não é normal!


----------



## Turlu (4 Out 2012 às 11:06)

Hazores disse:


> pessoal da terceira alguém sabe o que se está a passar pelos arredores de angra, os bombeiros, policia e ambulância já sairam, provavelmente algum acidente com gravidade....
> 
> continuam a sair carros!   não é normal!



Vi passar na Av. T. Coronel José Agostinho, em sentido descendente, 2 veiculos pesados e um ligeiro dos bombeiros e uma viatura da PSP.

Vento continua forte com rajadas e o mar, na baia do Fanal, está bastante alteroso.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 11:26)

Turlu disse:


> Vi passar na Av. T. Coronel José Agostinho, em sentido descendente, 2 veiculos pesados e um ligeiro dos bombeiros e uma viatura da PSP.
> 
> Vento continua forte com rajadas e o mar, na baia do Fanal, está bastante alteroso.
> 
> Cumprimentos




afinal, aparentemente, a saída dos bombeiros nada teve haver com a TS...
segundo o que sei foi um incêndio numa moradia no lugar do Bravio, freguesia de S. Mateus. Fogo começou numa cozinha...


----------



## marcopaulo (4 Out 2012 às 11:46)

Por aqui na ultima meia hora o vento aumentou de intensidade com rajadas forte, continua sem chover e o nevoeiro alevantou.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2012 às 12:30)

Bastante precipitação entre as 9h e as 10h em Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel.

13,0mm - Ponta Delgada (Obs Afonso Chaves)
10,7mm - Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto)


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 12:37)

Atenção GRUPO ORIENTAL



> O IM acaba de informar telefonicamente o SRPCBA que uma célula convectiva vai provocar chuva forte durante a próxima hora, no Grupo Oriental.



*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***

 Vento FORTE com rajadas
 No período entre as 11UTC de 2012-10-04 e as 17UTC de 2012-10-04
 Direção de QUADRANTE SUL
 Chuva FORTE
 No período entre as 11UTC de 2012-10-04 e as 23UTC de 2012-10-04
 Mar TEMPESTUOSO
 No período entre as 11UTC de 2012-10-04 e as 23UTC de 2012-10-04
 Ondas de QUADRANTE SUL


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 12:57)

Bom isto por aki está por demais. 
Dia já ganho e sem fazer nada. Obrigada Nadine 

hehehe, mas falando agora mais sério, as estradas para as Feteiras estão bastante complicadas. Há cabras desgovernadas na estrada do monte gordo e sem cabreiro para as guiar. Os carros há pouco estavam circulando nessa estrada muito devagar pk como a estrada localiza se numa cota bastante elevada com nevoeiros e ventos frequentes, as condicoes adversas do tempo obrigaram me a ir apenas a 40 km/h.. muita chuva que nem conseguia ver um palmo á frente do nariz, sem falar de muita ramada e galhos espalhados pela força do vento, portanto o piso está como "pinabara" autentica . Cautela com isso. 

Por essa estrada passam 2 grotas e uma delas é a nascente do buraco q dá para a fajã do mesmo nome e quando ela se precipitava para a falesia pude ver que já corria com força e de cor barrenta.. algumas barreiras também estavam, caídas na estrada.

Se vier mais chuva forte os bombeiros q se preparem. O nevoeiro aki ainda não alevantou desde q saí e regressei a casa, e isto pelos vistos isso ainda nao terminou.

Noto q agora o ceu está ficando mais escuro, mas continua ainda a chover e a ventar 

Até já


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 13:28)

Já há relatos que a estrada entre Água Retorta - Povoação na zona mais oriental da ilha de São Miguel há arvores caídas no chão e muitos galhos!! A estrada está um perigo!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19862355.76542.335367003199110&type=1&theater

Portanto, máxima cautela aos automobilistas que circulem para os lados da zona mais montanhosa da ilha.

Continuo com chuva soprada por vento forte


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 13:33)

Segundo relatos locais já há já notícia de estragos na freguesia da Maia na costa norte de S.miguel onde varios carros foram levados por uma grande derrocada.

https://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA/posts/395868647148945


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 13:34)

dentro de pouco tempo (30 a 60min) a (parte) ilha de S.miguel irá ser atingida pela zona mais ativa da célula, segundo as imagens de http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm

QUE FALTA QUE FAZ O RADAR!


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 14:09)

Boas,

Acabo de consultar os valores de vento nos PE... interessante que por volta das 10h-11h o PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira registou rajadas próximas dos 150km/h.

Aqui pela Graciosa depois de termos passado abruptamente de 140km/h às 7h para um minimo de 40km/h a meio da manhã, agora temos de novo o vento aumentar... já ronda os 100km/h.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 14:52)

Azor disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA/posts/395868647148945




Ena pá, no continente não temos avisos assim de aproximação de células em tempo real 








Célula enorme que se formou na frente e foi direitinha ao grupo oriental.  Tem já mais a ver com a frente do que propriamente com a Nadine, embora claro, as coisas não se possam dissociar pois há para ali muita humidade tropical. Também serve de alerta para situações pontuais deste género nos próximos dias visto que a instabilidade associada à depressão do Atlântico que absorve a Nadine e provavelmente depois o Oscar se vai manter por aí.


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 15:16)

Konnichiwa,

Duas questões rápidas:

1º -  A NADINE foi desviada pela acção da frente fria?

2º - O maior perigo, a partir de agora, provém da mesma frente fria?

Cumprimentos.

Sayonara,


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 15:58)

Kamikaze disse:


> Konnichiwa,
> 
> Duas questões rápidas:
> 
> ...



É uma grande confusão, a Nadine tem o centro indistinguível no satélite, nesta altura é uma baixa/vórtice remanescente na superfície que se move no bordo leste de um cavado/ depressão atlântica provavelmente já com a circulação pouco definida, nesta zona calhou coincidir com uma frente gerada pelo cavado, e o que resta dela já está a norte do grupo central. 
A própria frente também já passou.

É mais fácil de entender visualizando cartas:
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/surface_pressure.html

E um modelo:
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


No modelo vê-se que que este sistema atlântico bastante grande absorverá os restos da Nadine (posteriormente parece que o próprio Oscar) vai aproximar-se lentamente dos Açores, pelo que nos próximos dias poderá haver instabilidade associado a este sistema depressionário


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 16:00)

Eu logo vi que esperavam até ao aviso das 15utc

*...BYE BYE NADINE... ...WHAT A LONG STRANGE TRIP ITS BEEN...*
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/






> REMNANTS OF NADINE DISCUSSION NUMBER  88
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 AM AST THU OCT 04 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 16:04)

Konnichiwa,

Só para acrescentar alguns dados sobre o tempo presente.

O vento e chuva acalmaram muito. O mar continua tempestuoso.

Há 3 horas atrás, no centro de Angra do Heroísmo, o tempo estava muito melhor (de longe!) do que na costa Sul/Sueste.

Espero que não tenha sucedido nada demais na Maia, em São Miguel. Ao menos, que seja só chapa...

Os dados fornecidos pelo *LMGC* são arrepiantes, mas factuais e consistentes... Muito bom.

Cumprimentos.

Sayonara,


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2012 às 16:13)

Vince disse:


> Ena pá, no continente não temos avisos assim de aproximação de células em tempo real  QUOTE]
> 
> Sinceramente esta pode e deverá ser uma forma de comunicação que todos os serviços regionais de protecção civil deveriam adotar, pois com uma simples mensagem no facebook ficaram milhares de pessoas alertadas para essa eventualidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 16:17)

Vince disse:


> É uma grande confusão, a Nadine tem o centro indistinguível no satélite, nesta altura é uma baixa/vórtice remanescente na superfície que se move no bordo leste de um cavado/ depressão atlântica provavelmente já com a circulação pouco definida, nesta zona calhou coincidir com uma frente gerada pelo cavado, e o que resta dela já está a norte do grupo central.
> A própria frente também já passou.
> 
> É mais fácil de entender visualizando cartas:
> ...



Perguntei para tentar perceber a banda convectiva que subsiste a Sudoeste do arquipélago. Quanto à NADINE, só confirma a regra. Quem vem aos Açores volta sempre...

A confusão nas imagens de satélite também afectou-me durante a madrugada, mas é sempre bom ver uma opinião melhor fundamentada. Obrigado. 

Sayonara,


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2012 às 16:28)

Hazores disse:


> Vince disse:
> 
> 
> > Ena pá, no continente não temos avisos assim de aproximação de células em tempo real  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 17:03)

A sudoeste é uma pluma de ar tropical húmido arrastada para leste pela depressão do Atlântico norte e que segundo os modelos  traz já amanhã instabilidade às ilhas, se no seio dela se formarem células, o que deve ser provável pois o CAPE é moderado/forte.

Podem visualizar melhor essa pluma nesta animação MIMIC/TPW:
http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/main.html

Na mesma animação conseguem perceber que até às 11:00 (o último frame neste momento da animação) ainda se conseguia distinguir a Nadine ligeiramente a norte do grupo central, e que o centro passou um pouco mais a leste do que os modelos previam.


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 17:22)

Há pouco na cidade da Lagoa aqui em S. Miguel 



 



 

Freguesia da Maia também parece me que está com problemas devido a algma derrocada



 



Aqui na Povoação já se vê a ribeira a querer dar das suas




 




 


Praia pequena do Pópulo São Roque 




 



> NADINE já provocou alguns estragos em São Miguel:





> NADINE já provocou alguns estragos em São Miguel
> 4 Outubro, 2012
> 
> A chuva e o vento provocados pela passagem da tempestade tropical Nadine nos Açores, começam a ter consequências na ilha de São Miguel, nomeadamente na Maia, no concelho da Ribeira Grande.
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/radioatlantida

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=484585758242301&set=p.484585758242301&type=1&theater

Vídeohá pouco na Avenida do Mar em S. Roque ilha de São Miguel 




Continuo por aqui com chuva. Os terrenos estão muito alagados de muita água e o vento ainda sopra. 

Os próximos dias vão ditar ainda muita coisa!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 20:25)

Boa noite aqui algumas fotos da tarde de hoje pelas Eiras e pela zona do Outeiro e Covoada concelho de P. Delgada.
A chuva foi tanta que muitas grotas e ribeiras excederam o seu nivel e começaram a correr desenfreadamente para as ruas e para os cerrados.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas imagens mas foram tiradas por mim em andamento de carro e alguns retratos ficaram tremidos porque estava a cair muita água e foi me dificil tirar fotos como deve de ser. 
Algumas ruas foram mesmo impossiveis de atravessar seja a pé seja de carro devido à força da água que inundou tudo.

Saudações açorianas!



 




 




 









 




 





 





 





 





 




 




 




 










 





 





 





 





 





 





 











 






 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 














E aqui mais um vídeo mas essa na Povoação, Ribeira do Purgar em S. Miguel 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151194843214508


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2012 às 20:31)

Muita chuva aí pelos Açores * Azor *, não façam é o que fiz, passando todas rapidamente que ia ficando enjoado pois acabei de jantar 
Já tenho saudades de ver tanta água ... por aqui !


----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2012 às 22:02)

Boa noite 

Neste momento,na Lagoa, o tempo está mais calmo com:

- Céu nublado
- Vento moderado
- Agitação marítima significativa

Relativamente ao dia de hoje:

- Chuva em geral forte e contínua passando a aguaceiros à tarde
- Vento forte com rajadas fortes 
- Agitação marítima significativa (mar tempestuoso)

Em termos de precipitação foram acumulados 20 mm na Ilha de São Miguel entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje.

Continuação de uma boa noite


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 22:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Muita chuva aí pelos Açores * Azor *, não façam é o que fiz, passando todas rapidamente que ia ficando enjoado pois acabei de jantar
> Já tenho saudades de ver tanta água ... por aqui !



Olá Aurélio. hahahahaha   felizmente não tenho esse problema. O telefone que tinha à mão na altura é q não era grande coisa  mas sempre deu para registar alguma coisa.

Olha tens bom remédio. Fazes uma viagem de 2 horas até aos Açores para veres água  Aqui temos água para dar e vender a quem quiser. Até em demasia porque pelas previsões de novo no boletim, amanhã e sábado são esperados para as ilhas açorianas aguaceiros ou periodos de chuva pontualmente fortes e com trovoadas, portanto ainda estás a tempo


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Out 2012 às 22:15)

Bem podiam mandar para cá a vossa água que tanto precisamos


----------



## Azor (4 Out 2012 às 22:31)

Rainstorm disse:


> Bem podiam mandar para cá a vossa água que tanto precisamos



Eu por mim mandava era já para aí 10 contentores cheios de água daqui 

Mas pronto... infelizmente o tempo é quem manda! De qualquer das formas ficaram aí os registos.

Abraços a todos e agora contagem decrescente para mais umas horas de "pancadaria"...a ver se isto não nos arranja confusões :-/

Saudações micaelenses e açorianas


----------



## fablept (4 Out 2012 às 22:39)

Fica aqui o registo do meu sensor à passagem da Nadine. De momento só estou a registar o movimento da ondulação..


----------



## Azor (5 Out 2012 às 00:57)

Aviso 71



> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 71/2012
> 
> Na sequência do aviso anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, e devido à aproximação de um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão centrada a NW do Arquipélago dos Açores, emite-se: Para os Grupos Ocidental, Central e Oriental, entre as 17UTC de 04/10/2012 e as 03UTC de 05/10/2012: Precipitação por vezes FORTE; Nestas circunstâncias, o SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza. Recomenda-se, ainda, aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação. O SRPCBA e o IM continuam a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2012 às 02:38)

Boas! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu muito nublado e chuvisco
- Vento moderado-forte
- Mar tempestuoso (forte agitação marítima)

Bom feriado!


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Out 2012 às 04:12)

Vince disse:


> A sudoeste é uma pluma de ar tropical húmido arrastada para leste pela depressão do Atlântico norte e que segundo os modelos  traz já amanhã instabilidade às ilhas, se no seio dela se formarem células, o que deve ser provável pois o CAPE é moderado/forte.
> 
> Podem visualizar melhor essa pluma nesta animação MIMIC/TPW:
> http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/main.html
> ...



Konnichiwa,

Grato pelo esclarecimento e é mais um link para os favoritos.  Gosto especialmente do efeito "candeeiro de lava dos anos 70".
Reparam que, no último frame, o OSCAR assume a forma de um cogumelo atómico?

Já agora, parabéns ao *Azor* pela excelente foto-reportagem. É que nem a RTP-A teve imagens tão boas.
Fórum MeteoPT.com na vanguarda da informação...

Cordiais cumprimentos.

Sayonara,

*EDIT:* Sigo com céu encoberto, vento fresco de sul e mar tempestuoso de sudoeste.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2012 às 12:30)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu muito nublado
- Vento fresco-muito fresco com rajadas
- Mar grosso-alteroso

* Atualização #1 -  Aguaceiro forte *

Boa sexta-feira e bom feriado!


----------



## Azor (5 Out 2012 às 12:44)

Kamikaze disse:


> Konnichiwa,
> 
> 
> Já agora, parabéns ao *Azor* pela excelente foto-reportagem. É que nem a RTP-A teve imagens tão boas.
> ...



Às ordens Kamikaze! Se Maomé não vai à montanha, a a montanha vai a Maomé, porque se fossemos a esperar pela rtp A... enfim nem vale a pena comentar 

E aqui sigo com mais uma mas desta vez pelo amigo Serafim Lopes da freguesia de Ponta Garça, que registou uma considerável onda hoje pela manhã na zona da Amoreirinha, perto do miradouro da Vigia das Baleias (Água de Pau, S. Miguel). O mar está bem mexido ainda.




 

Por aqui segue se o céu encoberto,
Aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes,
vento a soprar do quadrante sul muito fresco com rajadas.

P.S. Os terrenos estão muito saturados de água. Há zonas pelas estradas onde só vemos água a escorrer pelas escarpas e pelas barreiras, pelo que as condições para derrocadas se mantêm ainda, portanto há que ter cuidado redobrado aos automobilistas de S. Miguel que circundem em zonas de taludes instáveis, porque já sabemos o que a casa gasta, e estes episódios infelizmente são sempre recorrentes e já fazem parte do nosso dia a dia sempre que chove por aqui em excesso.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2012 às 14:23)

Bom dia!

zona oeste da ilha terceira, pela manhã caiu um ou dois aguaceiros mais fortes, de resto períodos de chuva com pequenas interrupções, neste momento céu muito nublado, mas nao chove, vento fraco e ainda não senti trovoadas...

continua a um grande instabilidade, portanto de uma hora para outra o cenário tudo pode mudar, ou mesmo de um sitio para outro...


----------



## Azor (5 Out 2012 às 19:18)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui nada a acrescentar a não ser alguns aguaceiros e o céu encoberto. O alerta de chuva forte mantém-se ainda para os 3 grupos.

Aqui uma foto tirada hoje de uma quebrada por José Cordeiro morador nas Furnas, na estrada que caiu no caminho entre a lagoa das furnas e a poça de água quente da "dona beija" nas Furnas, S. Miguel devido à forte precipitação das últimas horas. 





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...35072262.69958.100002279537189&type=1&theater


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2012 às 19:59)

Excelente fotos Azor. Até fico com água na boca de ver tanta água.  Qual é o vosso método que usam aí nos Açores que este ano vai tudo parar aí? Devem usar o íman atrai tempestades.  Que depois uso aqui no Algarve a ver se resulta.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2012 às 20:34)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu muito nublado
- Aguaceiros
- Vento muito fresco-forte com rajadas
- Mar grosso-alteroso

Continuação de um bom feriado!


----------



## Azor (6 Out 2012 às 01:26)

Boas noites

Por aqui o vento começou a aumentar outra vez de intensidade e já cai pingos fortes. Pela imagem de satélite há ainda muita instabilidade atmosférica pelo arquipélago.
A ver o que a noite promete aqui por estas bandas 

Saudações a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2012 às 01:53)

Azor disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Por aqui o vento começou a aumentar outra vez de intensidade e já cai pingos fortes. Pela imagem de satélite há ainda muita instabilidade atmosférica pelo arquipélago.
> A ver o que a noite promete aqui por estas bandas
> ...



Boa noite,

Na Lagoa a situação é semelhante. Acrescento que o mar está grosso-alteroso e que já chove. O vento está fresco com rajadas de Sul. 

Bom fim-de-semana a todos


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2012 às 02:03)

*Novo aviso meteorológico em especial para o Grupo Oriental​*



> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...22959752686:mf_story_key.-7746395404238012761


​


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2012 às 03:38)

Boa noite!

Está em vigor um *Alerta Vermelho para o Grupo Oriental:*

- Chuva/Aguaceiros - PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE
- Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas
- Vento FORTE    

Só digo uma coisa: os terrenos já estão saturados de água...  

*Nos Grupos Ocidental e Central está em vigor um Alerta Amarelo. *

Bom sábado.


----------



## Wessel27 (6 Out 2012 às 05:26)

Boa noite ...

Dizer que aqui pela Terceira tem soprado um vento bastante forte ...

Neste momento consigo sentir a intensidade do vento e não é brincadeira ...

A intensidade tem sido intermitente mas quando começa é bastante constante e neste momento começou a ficar pior e mais forte ...

Saudações e esperemos que esteja tudo bem pelo Grupo Oriental que parece que as coisas estão complicadas por lá ...

Esperemos também que o mar esteja controlado e que as ribeiras não saturem devido à precipitação ...


----------



## Azor (6 Out 2012 às 06:40)

Wessel27 disse:


> Boa noite ...
> 
> Dizer que aqui pela Terceira tem soprado um vento bastante forte ...
> 
> ...



Por aqui estão bem complicadas a nível de vento...o vento levantou-se há mais de 1 hora e sopra bem forte.

E eu que estou agora da manhã à espera do vôo dos meus pais com esse tempo para S. Miguel. N percebo porque é que esses gajos não cancelam os vôos. 

Eles por vezes parece-me que subestimam os ventos nos Açores...ainda se estivesse mais calmo na Terceira ainda dava para o avião aterrar... mas se na Terceira e em Santa Martia está identico não sei como é que a SATA internacional vai aterrar com estes ventos. 
Só mesmo de gente doida!

Começo a ficar preocupado 

*Edit: * Caraças agora é que vi o alerta vermelho


----------



## B84 (6 Out 2012 às 10:29)

Caro Azor,

Não se preocupe porque as regras do jogo estão bem definidas. 
Na pior das hipóteses acabam em Lisboa, nada mais.

Cumprimentos!!


----------



## mcpa (6 Out 2012 às 11:08)

Bons dias!!! Pela costa norte de S. Miguel o vento e a chuva têm sido uma constante estes últimos dias! Neste momento o vento sopra forte, mas não chove agora!!! Deixo aqui o alerta a todas as pessoas que tenham de circular por zonas onde existam taludes instáveis para o fazerem com o maior dos cuidados pois os solos estão completamente saturados, muitas pastagens praticamente se transformaram em autenticas lagoas... Nestas situações todo o cuidado é pouco!


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2012 às 13:09)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu nublado
- Vento muito fresco-forte com rajadas
- Mar grosso-alteroso

Aproveito para dizer que o ALERTA VERMELHO do Grupo Oriental foi retirado assim como o ALERTA AMARELO dos restantes Grupos 


Bom sábado


----------



## faroeste (6 Out 2012 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde.

Segundo dados do IM sobre observação de superfície às 11 h UTC , dados de pressão atmosférica 988.1 hPa na Ilha das Flores, 996.2 hPa na Ilha Terceira, 999.2 hPa na Ilha de São Miguel ( valores muito Baixos) nem com a passagem da Nadine II.
Não sei bem o que vai acontecer , mas não deve ser boa coisa, pois este é um dos principais indicadores de mau tempo.
Vamos a ver…
Também estou a trabalhar neste momento, encontro-me  na serra da Ribeirinha  o vento está forte, aguaceiros fracos, e muito nevoeiro , pois isto é uma zona alta e mais para o interior da Ilha.
Aguardo alterações das condições meteorológicas.

Um abraço …


----------



## faroeste (6 Out 2012 às 13:55)

Ainda desce a pressão 
Segundo dados do IM sobre observação de superfície às 12 h UTC , dados de pressão atmosférica 987.7 hPa na Ilha das Flores, 996.2 hPa na Ilha Terceira, 999.3 hPa na Ilha de São Miguel ( valores muito Baixos) nem com a passagem da Nadine II.
Não sei bem o que vai acontecer , mas não deve ser boa coisa, pois este é um dos principais indicadores de mau tempo.
Vamos a ver…
Também estou a trabalhar neste momento, encontro-me na serra da Ribeirinha o vento está forte, aguaceiros fracos, e muito nevoeiro , pois isto é uma zona alta e mais para o interior da Ilha.
Aguardo alterações das condições meteorológicas.

Um abraço …


----------



## faroeste (6 Out 2012 às 13:56)

quem tiver dados de outras estações se possivel disponiblizar esses dados.
obrigado...


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2012 às 13:57)

Atenção a está carta. E boa sorte, já que vocês insistem em ficar com a água toda...

Tomem as preocupações necessárias.


----------



## Azor (6 Out 2012 às 13:58)

B84 disse:


> Caro Azor,
> 
> Não se preocupe porque as regras do jogo estão bem definidas.
> Na pior das hipóteses acabam em Lisboa, nada mais.
> ...



Obrigado pelas suas palavras, mas eles não iam para Lisboa, mas sim vinham de Lisboa. A viagem até que foi boa saindo daí, só que mais para o fim quando entrando no espaço aéreo dos Açores o avião começou a levar forte pancadaria e a aterragem então foi um horror segundo alguns passageiros inclusivé meus pais, mas como SATA graças a Deus tem uns dos melhores pilotos do mundo () que fizeram com que o que poderia ser pior tivesse acabado por ser uma coisa mais segura! Foi um vôo de 2 h e 20 penso eu...

houve 1 caso de um vôo que vinha para cá de Lisboa à noite, mas foi impossivel aterrar devido ao temporal de Maio passado que por aqui passou, e teve de voltar outra vez para Lisboa... pobres pessoas...mas felizmente os passageiros foram reembolsados... eu acho que não conseguia fazer de novo mais horas de vôo nessa situação...


Por aqui e como já disseram acima, há muita água a verter pelas pastagens em direcção a estradas e grotas, e muito lameiro e ramada espalhada pelo vento em algumas zonas.

Já choveu forte e o vento soprou com mta intensidade... agora não chove mas a instabilidade continua com vento a soprar.

Circular em zonas altas como isto está agora, não me parece boa ideia da maneira que as terras estão...as condições para quebradas estão mto altas devido à saturação dos terrenos...

Vamos ver se isto por hoje não chove mais e fica mesmo por aqui. Meus pais até já sentiam saudades do mau tempo dos Açores porque apanharam sol a dar com pau em Lisboa e Barcelona, e já estavam fartos e refartos de tanto sol 

Saudações a todos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Out 2012 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde.
Sigo com céu totalmente limpo, vento moderado a forte e para concluir um belo dia de Outono...

Simplesmente detesto este bom tempo que se faz sentir em pleno Outono!!!


----------



## Wessel27 (6 Out 2012 às 16:14)

Bem pelo Faial parece que houve uma chuvada que inundou a baixa da cidade da Horta ...

Foto de Maria Silva


----------



## Azor (6 Out 2012 às 19:08)

Boa tarde

Vejo que o Faial também esteve como São Miguel. 

Por aqui e depois da chuva dessa tarde houve uma pequena acalmia, mas foi breve porque agora o vento voltou de novo a acender e neste momento já volta a soprar de novo com rajadas fortes. 

O mar também está muito picado e revolto.

Saudações


----------



## Hazores (6 Out 2012 às 21:24)

boas,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, todo o diacéu muito nublado, neste momento chove de uma forma moderada e o vento faz-se sentir...com algumas rajadas...


----------



## B84 (6 Out 2012 às 22:17)

Azor disse:


> Obrigado pelas suas palavras, mas eles não iam para Lisboa, mas sim vinham de Lisboa.



Eu sei que não iam para Lisboa  O que lhe quis dizer foi que, independentemente do seu ponto de partida (Lisboa inclusive), a não haver condições para aterragem em Ponta Delgada nem nas restantes ilhas, acabariam por ir/regressar a Lisboa e isso seria a única coisa a recear 

Cumprimentos!!


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2012 às 22:24)

Boa noite! 

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, apesar da madrugada e manhã com chuva e vento forte, a tarde foi marcada por céu muito nublado e uma acalmia do vento.

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu muito nublado
- Vento fresco (a intensificar-se) com rajadas fortes
- Mar grosso

Desejo a continuação de uma boa noite


----------



## Azor (6 Out 2012 às 22:37)

B84 disse:


> Eu sei que não iam para Lisboa  O que lhe quis dizer foi que, independentemente do seu ponto de partida (Lisboa inclusive), a não haver condições para aterragem em Ponta Delgada nem nas restantes ilhas, acabariam por ir/regressar a Lisboa e isso seria a única coisa a recear
> 
> Cumprimentos!!



Ok entendi! 

off topic - Foi exactamente o que se passou em Maio passado com um vôo que vinha de Lisboa para S. Miguel mas que foi impossivel aterrar devido ao temporal e teve de ir rumo a Lisboa outra vez. Grande espoleta! 

Na altura toda a gente se queixou mas chegaram a reembolsar os passageiros inclusivé a um amigo meu que ficou mais de 4 horas dentro do avião. 

Nessas situações se eles sabem que está mau tempo nos Açores, então porque é que mesmo assim preferem enfrentar condições adversas em vez de esperarem e atrasarem o vôo por uma acalmia no tempo? 

Não percebo e foi também a pergunta que toda a gente tinha feito na altura..é que uma viagem de Lisboa para os Açores chega a ser cansativa, especialmente se estiverem crianças a bordo aos berros como eu por sina infelizmente tenho sempre a tendência de apanhar e por mais que não seja, consigo fazer uma viagem directa daqui para Toronto ou para Boston muito mais sossegada e tranquila do que daqui para Lisboa. 

Anyway,


Por aqui vento a soprar com bastante intensidade e até ouço as ondas a bater lá em baixo com força na rocha.. quando o vento está assim de sul sente-se mais o barulho das ondas.

Aqui pinga , pingos grossos mas por enquanto é só pingos.

Amanhã o IM dá a continuação dos aguaceiros e das trovoadas para o arquipélago.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## fablept (6 Out 2012 às 22:37)

B84 disse:


> Eu sei que não iam para Lisboa  O que lhe quis dizer foi que, independentemente do seu ponto de partida (Lisboa inclusive), a não haver condições para aterragem em Ponta Delgada nem nas restantes ilhas, acabariam por ir/regressar a Lisboa e isso seria a única coisa a recear
> 
> Cumprimentos!!



Mesmo muito raramente voltam para Lisboa, acho que a SATA Internacional tenta sempre uma aproximação, quando não tem condições para aterrar, 90% das vezes aguarda umas horas ou pernoita em Santa Maria até haver condições.

Sempre tive boas aterragens em S.Miguel (não posso dizer o mesmo de Lisboa e Porto!), agora más aproximações a S.Miguel..ui, já tive uma à 2 anos, que o avião com ventos laterais ia literalmente a dançar..o suficiente para deixar muita gente de olhos arregalados agarrados à cadeira eheh


----------



## marcopaulo (7 Out 2012 às 00:56)

Boa noite,
Neste momento na Ribeirinha (Horta), céu nublado, vento forte e não chove.

Temperatura do ar: 20ºC
Humidade: 90%

Durante o dia de hoje, períodos de chuva, vento forte e períodos de trovoada.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Out 2012 às 01:13)

Boa noite!

Há 15-20 min caiu uma grande pancada de água aqui na Lagoa com vento forte e rajadas fortes.

Neste momento:

- Chuva fraca
- Vento muito fresco-forte com rajadas fortes
- Mar alteroso (o mar está lindo )

Bom domingo


----------



## mcpa (7 Out 2012 às 01:33)

Costa norte neste momento com muita chuva e vento forte com rajadas muito fortes!!! Há cerca de 10 minutos atrás choveu torrencialmente!


----------



## mcpa (7 Out 2012 às 11:30)

Bons dias!
Neste momento o vento continua forte, mas sem chuva e com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando!

Novo aviso do SRPCBA:



> AVISO METEO Nº 74/2012
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), uma zona depressionária instável condicionará o estado durante o dia de hoje, mantendo-se nas próximas horas condições para a ocorrência de precipitação que poderá ser pontualmente forte. Assim, emite-se *** PARA TODOS OS GRUPOS *** Precipitação por vezes FORTE No período entre as 02UTC de 2012-10-07 e as 14UTC de 07-10-2012 Nestas circunstâncias, o SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza. Recomenda-se ainda aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação. O SRPCBA e o IM, bem como todas as autoridades, continuam a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2012 às 12:42)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na Horta:


----------



## Afgdr (7 Out 2012 às 12:45)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu muito nublado
- Sol a "aparecer" e a "desaparecer"
- Vento fresco
- Mar cavado

Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## Oliveiraj (7 Out 2012 às 15:46)

Fotos da Horta no dia de ontem


----------



## Azor (8 Out 2012 às 18:48)

Boas tardes a todos

Sigo com abertas e alguns aguaceiros que foram mais intensos durante a passada madrugada e manhã. O vento ainda sopra mas nada comparado com os dias anteriores.

Achei esta foto digna de registo aquando da passagem da NADINE part II pelos Açores, e aqui partilho com os amigos.

Esta foto foi tirada na Caloura, mais propriamente na zona do Vale de Cabaços mesmo junto ao porto, na ilha de S. Miguel. 




 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1320218276.151073.237773148276&type=1&theater


----------



## icewoman (9 Out 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

Aquela celula a oeste da Ilha da Madeira vai atingir-nos?

 Muita instabilidade..pelo menos na imagem de satelite


----------



## Knyght (9 Out 2012 às 14:05)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aquela celula a oeste da Ilha da Madeira vai atingir-nos?
> 
> Muita instabilidade..pelo menos na imagem de satelite



Pelas previsões, que preveram a mesma, não.


----------



## icewoman (9 Out 2012 às 14:14)

obrigada knight...assim pensei , mas fiquei em duvida pelos valores elevados do CAPE/LI


----------



## Sunderlandz (9 Out 2012 às 15:16)

Mesmo assim eu ainda mantenho alguma esperança de haver alguma festa para esta noite ou durante o dia de amanhã.
A esperança é a ultima a morrer!

Mudando de assunto, o dia de hoje apresenta-se quente, com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de S/SW.


----------



## icewoman (9 Out 2012 às 18:05)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Mesmo assim eu ainda mantenho alguma esperança de haver alguma festa para esta noite ou durante o dia de amanhã.
> A esperança é a ultima a morrer!
> 
> Mudando de assunto, o dia de hoje apresenta-se quente, com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de S/SW.





A celula esta a passar ao lado..parece que não é desta.
Nas previsoes do IM  não fazem referencia a trovoadas


----------



## Sunderlandz (9 Out 2012 às 18:26)

icewoman disse:


> A celula esta a passar ao lado..parece que não é desta.
> Nas previsoes do IM  não fazem referencia a trovoadas



Já deixei de seguir a previsões do IM à muito tempo!

Sigo com céu muito nublado (nuvens negras), vento fraco e a uns 5 minutos atrás já ameaçou com uns pingos.


----------



## icewoman (9 Out 2012 às 18:53)

No weatheronline a previsao é de chuva para dia 10 entre as 18h-21h que vai de encontro com a previsao do modelo da UMA.


----------



## Hazores (9 Out 2012 às 21:39)

boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, chove de uma  forma fraca...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2012 às 01:26)

Boa noite! 

Relativamente ao dia de hoje (09/out) tenho a dizer que de manhã caiu um aguaceiro moderado, até à tarde o tempo esteve agradável sem precipitação e que há cerca de 15 minutos caiu um aguaceiro fraco.

Neste momento, na Lagoa: 

- Céu pouco nublado
- Vento fraco

Boa quarta-feira!


----------



## marcopaulo (10 Out 2012 às 11:51)

Bom dia,
Neste momento na Ribeirinha, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

Tempeatura do ar: 18ºC
Humidade: 63%


----------



## Azor (10 Out 2012 às 12:46)

Bom dia

Neste momento por S. Miguel céu entre algumas abertas e outros de mais nebulosidade com chuvisco fraco e alguns arco íris à mistura.

Humidade relat. 84%

Vento de N Bonançoso 20 km/

Temp máx 19 º C

Saudações açorianas


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2012 às 21:05)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento na Lagoa:

- Céu pouco nublado
- Vento fraco

Entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje foram acumulados 0,1 mm em São Miguel. O valor mais elevado foi em Santa Maria (1 mm). Na Terceira vestígios e nas restantes ilhas dos Açores 0 mm.

*Previsão para amanhã (Meteorologia RTP-Açores):*
Céu muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca.

Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2012 às 17:58)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu pouco nublado
- Sol
- Vento fraco-bonançoso de Oeste
- Temperatura do ar: 20ºC
- Humidade: 80%

Continuação de uma boa sexta


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2012 às 01:51)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu nublado
- Chuvisco
- Vento fraco-bonançoso

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de 11/10/2012 e as 12h de 12/10/2012):

- 0,3 mm nas Flores e no Faial
- 0,1 mm na Terceira
- 0 mm nas restantes ilhas


Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Hazores (13 Out 2012 às 12:29)

bom dia,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira,

chuva fraca e humidade relativa nos 100%....ou seja nevoeiro que não se vê nada...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu pouco nublado
- Sol
- Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste
- Temperatura do ar: 22ºC
- Humidade: 69%

Continuação de um bom domingo!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2012 às 00:01)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, a noite está a ser agradável com:

- Céu pouco nublado
- Vento fraco

É tudo por hoje...
Continuação de uma boa noite e boa segunda-feira!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2012 às 20:56)

Boa noite!

Neste momento na Lagoa:

- Céu muito nublado
- Vento fraco

É tudo...
Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira!


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2012 às 01:22)

Boas! 

Agora mais para a noite, o cenário mudou um bocadinho...
Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Chuva fraca-chuvisco
- Vento fraco

É tudo por hoje...
Até amanhã e boa terça-feira! 


 Off-topic: O tópico tem estado inativo


----------



## ijv (16 Out 2012 às 10:36)

Bom dia, pela madeira, zon altas de santo António um dia lindo sol.
Temp actual  23,3 C
Humidade - 57%
vento de S 2,2km/h

EDIT: As minhas desculpas, nunca mais poderia ser -23,3ºC negativos ca na medeira. O - era apenas para separarção


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Out 2012 às 10:46)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia, pela madeira, zon altas de santo António um dia lindo sol.
> Temp actual -23,3 C
> Humidade - 57%
> vento de S 2,2km/h



23,3 negativos..?


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2012 às 10:58)

havia de ser bonito uma temperatura dessa na Madeira


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Out 2012 às 11:48)

É que vi o sinal de negativo e achei estranho...

Bem, já que estamos falando de frio na Madeira , qual seria seu recorde historico..?? Penso que no Pico Ruivo já deve ter chego uns 10 negativos..alguem sabe algo?


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2012 às 12:06)

Carlos Dias disse:


> É que vi o sinal de negativo e achei estranho...
> 
> Bem, já que estamos falando de frio na Madeira , qual seria seu recorde historico..?? Penso que no Pico Ruivo já deve ter chego uns 10 negativos..alguem sabe algo?



Oficialmente o recorde é -9,5ºC, registado em Bica da Cana a 5 de Março de 1993.
Esta estação situa-se no Paul da Serra (um enorme planalto) a 1500m de altitude.


----------



## Hugois (16 Out 2012 às 20:16)

bem o tempo ca na madeira tem estado agradavel.. tirando no funchal que tem estado quente e humido que nao se aguenta....hoje ainda caiu alguns aguaceiros por ca... bonzinho era chuva e frio para ver se o mosquito do dengue hiberna DE VEZ!!!


----------



## ijv (16 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Carlos Dias disse:


> 23,3 negativos..?


 
Como ja disse acima no post que editei, o - era apenas separação e não de temperatura negativa. Peço desculpa pelo lapso.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Out 2012 às 01:18)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu pouco nublado
- Vento fraco

É tudo por hoje...
Até amanhã e boa quarta-feira! 

*Atualização #1 - Chuva fraca*


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2012 às 14:57)

A previsão de hoje para o arquipélago da Madeira era de aguaceiros fracos em especial nas vertentes norte, resultantes de uma frente com fraca actividade, que atravessaria a região.

A verdade é que essa frente fraca deixou, das 12h às 13h utc, *10,8mm* em Porto Santo.


----------



## icewoman (17 Out 2012 às 15:15)

AnDré disse:


> A previsão de hoje para o arquipélago da Madeira era de aguaceiros fracos em especial nas vertentes norte, resultantes de uma frente com fraca actividade, que atravessaria a região.
> 
> A verdade é que essa frente fraca deixou, das 12h às 13h utc, *10,8mm* em Porto Santo.





Boa tarde,

Fiquei até com a sensação de que amanhã é que haveria mais precipitacao...afinal parece que veio mais cedo.

Pelo Funchal já choveu...


----------



## grandeurso (17 Out 2012 às 16:09)

De hoje para amanhã o IM prevê um decréscimo de cinco graus na temperatura máxima para a Madeira? Hoje dá 26, para amanhã prevê 21 graus?? Mas que grande diferença...


----------



## Knyght (17 Out 2012 às 17:15)

grandeurso disse:


> De hoje para amanhã o IM prevê um decréscimo de cinco graus na temperatura máxima para a Madeira? Hoje dá 26, para amanhã prevê 21 graus?? Mas que grande diferença...



Por causa da frente fria que está a chegar com a chuva para amanhã.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Out 2012 às 01:51)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu nublado
- Vento moderado-fresco

Por aqui, já caíram uns aguaceiros moderados e o vento já esteve mais forte do que agora.

É tudo...
Boa quinta-feira!


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Out 2012 às 08:04)

Bom dia.
Sigo com vento e chuva por vezes moderado.


----------



## tripado (18 Out 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia, por aqui muito vento mas chuva zero.

Em Sao Vicente ja acumula 60 mm e Santana 78 esta noite. Muito boas acumulações.


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2012 às 10:08)

A chuva continua nas vertentes norte da Madeira.
Principalmente a cotas médias.


----------



## alex vieria (18 Out 2012 às 10:22)

Boa dia,

Já se sente a passagem final da frente fria, o vento se a tornado moderado de maneira consistente e permanente a uma hora atrás de NO com uma rajada Max até agora de  48,9km/h, a temperatura caiu em 2ºc em menos de 20 minutos.

Estou nos 20,1ºC Hr: 47%, enquanto a precipitação não existe por estas bandas do litoral sul da ilha, só pingou durante a madrugada uns míseros 0,3mm, o norte e os extremos oeste e leste da ilha estão a registar precipitação.


----------



## Hugois (18 Out 2012 às 17:18)

Bem aqui a temperatura ja baixou bastante tendo esta noite atingido um valor minimo de 13,4ºC o que relativamente aos outros dias e bastante baixo em periodo homologo (17ºC minima noutros dias) a humidade tambem finalmente baixou...aqui durante a noite tem chuvido...por agora muito vento a partir galhos de arvores que arderam... 16ºC e 65% de humidade


----------



## ijv (18 Out 2012 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,
 Hoje registei uma rajada de 41,8 km. Por aqui a hoje notou-se que a temperatura baixou bastante. Esteve um dia com sol e chuva a mistura 
Hoje temperatura atual  12,8ºC
humidade 62 %
minima de hoje 11,4ºC
máxima de hoje 16,8ºC


----------



## Knyght (18 Out 2012 às 19:28)

Foi um grande dia de chuva a norte, bastante proveitosa


----------



## ijv (18 Out 2012 às 19:46)

Estava a espera de mais precipitação nas zonas montanhosas e sul. Nos mapas que visualizei ontem fiquei com essa impressão


----------



## icewoman (18 Out 2012 às 21:05)

Boa noite,


Parece que entre o dia 21/23 iremos ter muita chuva ainda falta muito tempo, a ver vamos.
hoje além da chuva mais a norte o vento tambem deu o ar da sua graça..


----------



## alex vieria (19 Out 2012 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

O dia acordou com aguaceiros e um arrefecimento noturno com alguma importância, típico de um pós frontal (fria).

Durante toda a noite e final do dia de ontem se registou inúmeros aguaceiros fracos, e desde às 00h já acumulei *1,8 mm*, ontem acumulei 1,1mm.

Temp atual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 68%
Vento fraco de NOO com uma rajada pelas 03h de 28,9km/h.

A temperatura minima foi de 16,5ºC ou seja uma queda de 3ºC em comparação com ontem.


----------



## ijv (19 Out 2012 às 12:12)

Boa tarde, 
Aqui nas zonas altas de Santo Antonio, esta um dia bem fresco com a temperatura a rondar os 12,7 ºC.
Temp maxima de hoje  12.8ºC
temo minima de hoje 10,1ºC
Precipitação de hoje 7,5 mm desde as 00h e 13,8 mm nas últimas 24 horas


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2012 às 21:40)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Chuva fraca
- Vento fresco

É tudo...
Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## icewoman (20 Out 2012 às 13:51)

Boa tarde,


Manhã e inicio de tarde agradavel pelo Funchal.

O IM já atualizou a previsão para dia 22/23 a nivel de precipitaçao vamos ter chuva moderada a forte . o GFS não coloca muita precipitação , já o ECWF coloca muita

Ainda pode haver alteracoes a esta distancia temporal?

Dia 23
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte até meio da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste,
soprando forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas zonas montanhosas

Fonte: IM


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2012 às 14:26)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa:

- Céu nublado
- Vento fraco
- Temperatura do ar: 18ºC
- Humidade: 89%

É tudo... Bom sábado!


----------



## Azor (20 Out 2012 às 16:06)

Boas tardes

Sigo com céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Os próximos dias e próximas horas que se avizinham nos Açores serão de mau tempo com chuva que poderá ser pontualmente forte, do que ainda ficou do ex furacão RAFAEL. A ondulação também deverá estar um pouco mexida chegando aos 8 metros.

Nas próximas horas os aguaceiros irão começar a aumentar de intensidade à medida que a depressão se aproxima do arquipélago dos Açores.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2012 às 12:59)

Bom dia! 

Aqui na Lagoa o tempo está agradável com:

- Céu nublado
- Períodos de sol
- Vento moderado de OSO (24 km/h)
- Mar de pequena vaga
- Temperatura do ar: 19ºC
- Humidade: 70%

É tudo... Bom domingo!


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,


fui espreitar o windguru e reparei que no dia 23 por volta das 13h o valor da precipitacao é de 44.1mm


Será que não é engano? ou vamos ter realmente chuva muito forte?

foi das poucas vezes que vi o IM colocar com alguns dias de antecedencia a previsao de chuva por vezes fortequase certo que vamos entrar em alerta amarelo ou laranja nestes dia


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde

Sigo com aguaceiros fortes e uma máxima de 18 º C

Saudações a todos


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2012 às 15:07)

Pelo sim pelo não convém já ficar atento, até porque deverá existir chuva fraca na segunda feira e os terrenos estão muito soltos por causa dos incêndios.

Estar preparado das 04:00h do dia 22 às 23:59h do dia 23.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2012 às 15:23)

Boa tarde!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte na Lagoa... com muito sol ao mesmo tempo 

Continuação de um bom domingo!


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 15:40)

não acha este valor 44.1mm exagerado?

Pelo que analisei dos modelos penso ( a minha interpretaçao) é que o periodo a estar mais atento ,e entre as 06h-18h do dia 23.


Os terrenos estao soltos, mas estao com capacidade de absorver esta chuva, não estao saturados.

Detesto o tempo de sudoeste, para mim é o mais perigoso.


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2012 às 15:42)

icewoman disse:


> não acha este valor 44.1mm exagerado?
> 
> Pelo que analisei dos modelos penso ( a minha interpretaçao) é que o periodo a estar mais atento ,e entre as 06h-18h do dia 23.
> 
> ...



Esse período mantendo-se os valores será de Tomar Medidas


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 15:57)

Knyght disse:


> Esse período mantendo-se os valores será de Tomar Medidas





Sim claro, mas eu estava dizendo que acho este valor exagerado, ate porque nos outros modelos não vejo nada assim..


Pelo que estive a analisar aui no forum alguns dos membros acham que o windguru não é muito viavel nas previsões.


As pessoas ja sabem que quando chove muito devem evitar as zonas proximas ás ribeiras, aliás exemplo disso é que quando chove muito o C.Comercial Dolce Vita fica vazio assim como aquela zona da baixa.


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 16:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte na Lagoa... com muito sol ao mesmo tempo
> 
> Continuação de um bom domingo!



Weipáhhh as feiticeiras casaram-se pela Lagoa essa tarde.. muito bem :P

Já pelos meus lados não houve casório... até porque aqui não há sol. 

Anyway sigo com céu encoberto algum ventinho desagradável e uma máxima já de 18.5 .

De vez em quando caiem pingos grossos e a tendência é para piorar para o final do dia.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 16:57)

Arquipélago dos Açores já em alerta de mau tempo:




 




> AVISO METEOROLOGICO Nº76/2012
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o
> Instituto de Meteorologia, e na sequência do aviso anterior:
> *** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***
> ...


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 18:31)

Grande descida de temperatura.
Por aqui já vou com 16 º C e com o vento da maneira que está a soprar, a sensação de frio é ainda maior 

Continuo com aguaceiros e o vento a soprar de Oeste com rajadas 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2012 às 20:50)

Já ficou normal a precipitação prevista de terça-feira.
Serão dois dias de chuva com vento de Sudoeste Forte na terça.


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 21:02)

Knyght disse:


> Já ficou normal a precipitação prevista de terça-feira.
> Serão dois dias de chuva com vento de Sudoeste Forte na terça.





Tenho uma dúvida, a precipitacao que dá no windguru por exemplo dia 23 ás 13h é de 14.5mm. Este valor é por hora?


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2012 às 22:53)

icewoman disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida, a precipitacao que dá no windguru por exemplo dia 23 ás 13h é de 14.5mm. Este valor é por hora?



O WRF é de hora a hora, o GFS é de 3 em 3 horas.

Estes valores são o da mais recente previsão


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Obrigada Knight,

Então foi retirado um pouco de precipitaçao


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2012 às 23:34)

Boa  noite,

Nos próximos dias, os Açores irão estar sob influência de uma depressão que está situada ligeiramente a norte dos Açores com deslocamento para SW, dando origem a algumas linhas de instabilidade.
Assim são esperados aguaceiros que pontualmente poderão ser fortes, podendo ocorrer também trovoadas, o elemento que se irá destacar será o vento que deverá soprar forte a muito forte...


----------



## figueira (21 Out 2012 às 23:35)

esta mensagem foi posta pelo nosso amigo Stormy 
Especial RAM

Segundo o GFS18z, para o periodo das 18h de amanhã ás 18h de 3f a RAM será afectada por uma perturbação em altitude alinhada á superficie com massas de ar tropical com elevado potencial de instabilidade.

O fluxo marcadamente de SW, por vezes forte, deverá acentuar a precipitação na zona sul da ilha, menos acostumada e mais afectada pelos incendios deste Verão...dai este aviso amarelo no topico.

A nivel sinóptico temos uma perturbação em altura ( short-wave) que se desloca de oeste e passa pela Ilha durante o dia de 3f.
Associada a esta perturbação temos shear moderado a forte, divergencia em altitude, e convergencia de ar instavel nos niveis baixos, que será mais inestabilizado devido á gradual entrada de ar frio em altura ( Dew>18ºC, CAPE>800-1000J/Kg, LI<-4).

Poderão ocorrer trovoadas fortes, eventualmente organizadas em squall lines ou MCS lineares que poderão trazer chuva intensa e localmente pressistente tal como rajadas de vento superiores a 60-80km.h.

Os maiores riscos estão no entanto associados á precipitação....o GFS diagnostica movimentos verticais acentuados aos 700hpa, que podem ser impulsionados ainda mais pelo efeito orografico...estando até esse nivel previsto um ambiente praticamente saturado.
Isto conjuntamente com a actividade convectiva poderá originar precipitação localmente igual ou superior a 40-60mm/3h..
__________________


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2012 às 23:44)

Boa noite!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte na Lagoa... e continua a chover moderadamente, por vezes fortemente.

Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 23:54)

é esperar para ver, já na outra vez o STORMY colocou uma informaçao deste genero para a RAM e a situaçao não foi tão má...as previsoes sao mesmo isso previsoes.



Pode nao acontecer com tanta severidade,é como os antigos dizem..só Deus sabe:


----------



## figueira (21 Out 2012 às 23:56)

Sabes que tivemos chuvas fortes quando foi endicado por ele na ponta de ão lourenço choveu muito
por falar em chuva esta chover no Funchal neste momento


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 23:57)

figueira disse:


> Sabes que tivemos chuvas fortes quando foi endicado por ele na ponta de ão lourenço choveu muito
> por falar em chuva esta chover no Funchal neste momento



Sim tivemos é verdade mas podia ter sido pior...neste momento chove bem no Funchal.


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 00:14)

icewoman disse:


> Sim tivemos é verdade mas podia ter sido pior...neste momento chove bem no Funchal.





edit:ja parou de chover


----------



## figueira (22 Out 2012 às 00:15)

sim ja parou por estas bandas tambem


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 00:18)

figueira disse:


> sim ja parou por estas bandas tambem




Ainda foi uma chuva moderada por curto espaço tempo..e que nao estava prevista . ves?


----------



## Afgdr (22 Out 2012 às 02:19)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa está uma noite fria com:

- Períodos de chuva
- Vento moderado

Neste momento não chove, tudo calmo...

Uma boa segunda-feira a todos!


----------



## Knyght (22 Out 2012 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

*Estar Atento* das 13h de Hoje às 05h de amanhã Terça-feira.
*Estar Preparado* das 05h de Terça às 16h do mesmo dia.
*Estar Atento* das 16h às 22h de Terça.


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

*Estar Atento* das 13h de Hoje às 05h de amanhã Terça-feira.
*Estar Preparado* das 05h de Terça às 16h do mesmo dia.
*Estar Atento* das 16h às 22h de Terça.[/QUOTE]



Bom dia,

O solos ainda estao com muita capacidade de absorver a chuva que aí vem, acho


----------



## Knyght (22 Out 2012 às 09:48)

Com os incêndios?


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Out 2012 às 11:27)

Bom dia.
Sigo com céu geralmente nubaldo e vento moderado a forte...
Mais logo teremos animação.


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 11:37)

Durante a madrugada e manhã ainda deu uns aguaceiros moderados.

Logo á noite veremos..situçao penso eu mais preocupante é de dia 28/29.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 11:50)

Madeira e Porto Santo em nível amarelo por aguaceiros fortes até às 21:00 de 22/10.


----------



## Azor (22 Out 2012 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo com dia frio com aguaceiros que pontualmente até foram fortes e trovoadas há 2 horas atrás.


Máxima de 14 º C 

Saudações a todos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Out 2012 às 12:05)

A cada hora que passa o vento se intensifica mais.

A velocidade média do vento 30.5 km e a rajada máxima até o momento 60.2 km a uma altitude de 32 metros... Nada mau!


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 12:11)

Sunderlandz disse:


> A cada hora que passa o vento se intensifica mais.
> 
> A velocidade média do vento 30.5 km e a rajada máxima até o momento 60.2 km a uma altitude de 32 metros... Nada mau!





O IM já retirou o alerta amarelo para o vento! 

retifico : na costa sul e algumas zonas norte é que não está este alerta.


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 12:28)

Fiquei com a impressão que os modelos  ( GFS/hirlam) retiraram um pouco mais de precipitaçao.

Hoje pela manhã estava pior.


----------



## Azor (22 Out 2012 às 13:48)

Bom aqui está mesmo muito frio.

À hora que é eu registo aqui 14 º C .

Os aguaceiros são pontualmente fortes.

O alerta para chuva vento e ondulação mantém-se para o arquipélago.

Muito provavelmente estes aguaceiros devem ser de granizo nas serras mais altas das ilhas, à excepção do Pico que deve estar levando também com uma boa dose a dobrar.

Frio e chuva são as palavras chave deste dia aqui pelos Açores 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Knyght (22 Out 2012 às 14:49)

*Estar Atento* das 13h de Hoje às 03h de amanhã Terça-feira.
*Estar Preparado* das 03h de Terça às 15h do mesmo dia.
*Estar Atento* das 15h às 19h de Terça.


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2012 às 15:09)

Está a dar umas chuvas valentes no Funchal


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 15:27)

Knight vou ao GFS e nao encontro essa previsao que colocou...nesse dia a essa hora dá uma diferente


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2012 às 15:37)

icewoman disse:


> Knight vou ao GFS e nao encontro essa previsao que colocou...nesse dia a essa hora dá uma diferente



A carta que o Knight colocou não é do GFS, mas sim do modelo Hirlam


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 15:38)

vitamos disse:


> A carta que o Knight colocou não é do GFS, mas sim do modelo Hirlam





Obrigada , nem reparei.

desculpe.


----------



## Hugois (22 Out 2012 às 16:44)

Bem aqui agora ta nevoeiro  como se diz ca nao sei se conhecem o termo ta enuviado... bem ja tivemos chuva por vezes forte mas nao constante ja deu para regar alguma coisa mas ainda nao deu para chegar agua as fontes como meu avo diz...isto mal o nevoeiro levanta vem a chuva...para a chuva vem o nevoeiro ...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2012 às 17:11)

> *SATA cancelou ligações com a ilha das Flores, 134 passageiros afetados*
> 22 | 10 | 2012   15.36H
> 
> A transportadora aérea açoriana SATA cancelou hoje as ligações com as Flores devido ao mau tempo que se faz sentir nesta ilha do grupo Ocidental, afetando 134 passageiros, revelou à Lusa o porta-voz da empresa.
> ...


Fonte: Destak.pt


----------



## ijv (22 Out 2012 às 21:18)

Boa noite,
Estou aqui no curral das Freias e esta a chover constantemente, so é pena nao haver nenhuma estação nestas zonas.
Na minha zona estação meteocasas ja acumulou 21,9mm desde as 00:00


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 21:31)

ijv disse:


> Boa noite,
> Estou aqui no curral das Freias e esta a chover constantemente, so é pena nao haver nenhuma estação nestas zonas.
> Na minha zona estação meteocasas ja acumulou 21,9mm desde as 00:00





Está vento por aí?


----------



## Afgdr (22 Out 2012 às 22:01)

Boa noite!

Acabou de chover *torrencialmente* na Lagoa...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Out 2012 às 22:06)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Acabou de chover *torrencialmente* na Lagoa...



E neste momento chove outra vez torrencialmente... 

Ah e trovoada!


----------



## figueira (22 Out 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite o IM colocou as 21 horas o alerta Laranja para madeira de percipitação


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 22:08)

figueira disse:


> Boa noite o IM colocou as 21 horas o alerta Laranja para madeira de percipitação





O vento tambem ja sopra forte...mas foi retirado o alerta para o vento???


----------



## figueira (22 Out 2012 às 22:17)

sim o alerta esta so para percipitação 
estou algo aprencivo com os leitos das ribeiras devido aos incendios que podem arastar inertes para os cursos de agua


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 22:23)

figueira disse:


> sim o alerta esta so para percipitação
> estou algo aprencivo com os leitos das ribeiras devido aos incendios que podem arastar inertes para os cursos de agua





é preciso ter calma, não estas num lugar seguro?


----------



## Azor (22 Out 2012 às 22:24)

Afgdr disse:


> E neste momento chove outra vez torrencialmente...
> 
> Ah e trovoada!



Boa noite!

Confirmo pelos meus lados o mesmo. 

De momento continuo com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada. O vento também está a soprar forte de OESTE com rajadas e acho que o ultimo aguaceiro foi de granizo tal foi a força dos pingos soprados contra a minha janela.

Nem sinto os dedos das mãos e dos pés com esse frio e a escrever aqui no teclado lol. 

Sigo com uma Máxima actual de 14 ºC mas parece menos


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2012 às 22:29)

Dando uma espreitadela na Webcam do nosso caro colega Sunderlandz vê-se perfeitamente pela Chuva e pelas árvores que está ai um belo temporal .


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 22:41)

IM ja voltou a colocar o alerta amarelo e laranja para o vento!


----------



## FranciscoSR (22 Out 2012 às 22:51)

Já foram ao NHC hoje? Temos mais uma "a caminho"!


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2012 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

Acabei de chegar a casa, por volta das 20h, em Câmara de Lobos, caiu um temporal de vento e chuva que durou aproximadamente 15 minutos, depois quando cheguei para conferi os valores nesse preciso momento acumulei 7,3mm, portanto a minha estação acumulou desde às 00h 18,3mm, nada mau, o vento sopra moderado e com alguma rajada mais forte, a pouco minutos registei uma rajada de 48,3km/h de SOO.

Tempo atual:

Temp: 21,4ºC
Hr: 92%
Precipitação desde 00h: 18,3mm
Vento médio de SOO, 19,6km/h com rajada Max de 49,4km/h pelas 20:04h


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2012 às 23:10)

Enquanto amanha esta tudo em aberto, poderá haver boas acumulações e ao mesmo tempo poderá passar todo ao lado... Isto esta muito volátil, portanto sugiro que façam nowcasting logo no inicio da manhã de amanha.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Out 2012 às 23:13)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Já foram ao NHC hoje? Temos mais uma "a caminho"!



Por acaso fui hoje... A futura tempestade tropical "Tony" parece que vem "a caminho"...

Na Lagoa tudo mais calmo... Está frio


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2012 às 23:14)

De facto o shear esta de SO e estão nascer células mesmo junto a ilha pelo SO...


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 23:28)

alex vieria disse:


> De facto o shear esta de SO e estão nascer células mesmo junto a ilha pelo SO...



 Tentei ver no google mas nao apareceu..podes dizer o que quer dizer SHEAR concretamente


----------



## ijv (22 Out 2012 às 23:29)

icewoman disse:


> Está vento por aí?


Sim estava vento no curral. 
Aqui neste momento o vento esta calmo, consigo ouvir o barulho das arvores aqui no alto da fazenda.


----------



## Hazores (22 Out 2012 às 23:30)

boa noite,

pela zona sul e oeste da ilha também caem aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes, trovoadas por enquanto não senti nem vi nada e andei na rua até agora....


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Já na pratica a uns km a norte da ilha esta a parte mais ativa, portanto não será tão intenso o dito evento enunciado umas horas atrás pelos modelos, portanto considero que o aviso amarelo em precipitação é adequado, mesmo assim convem olhar pelo SO com o surgimento de algumas células que poderão causar precipitação um pouco mais intensas, durante a noite e inicio do dia de amanha.


----------



## figueira (22 Out 2012 às 23:43)

mas neste caso temos um alerta Laranja para percipitação


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2012 às 23:52)

figueira disse:


> mas neste caso temos um alerta Laranja para percipitação



vamos aguardar, é bom ter avisos por excessos de que por falta...


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 23:54)

alex vieria disse:


> vamos aguardar, é bom ter avisos por excessos de que por falta...



Nem mais..ate acho que desta vez o IM esteve bem pois colocou com bastante antecedencia o aviso de chuva e vento.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Out 2012 às 00:33)

Boa noite... 

Na Lagoa o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento está fraco. 

É tudo... 
Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2012 às 02:09)

Aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes  acompanhados de rajadas de vento até 80km.h nas proximas 4 a 6h na RAM.

Um novo impulso associado a um maximo de vorticidade em altura deverá fazer a suz aproximação á RAM, gerando alguma actividade convectiva por vezes intensa..

Pela manhã um novo pico de instabilidade deverá criar alguma precipitação intensa, sendo que depois das 12h a situação tende a normalizar.


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2012 às 07:47)

Mantenho os intervalos dos avisos.


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2012 às 08:09)

Bom dia,

Depois de una noite com precipitação moderada e com picos fortes onde pelas 2:30, 04:40 e 6:10 aproximadamente onde se registaram os picos fortes de precipitação, já tenho acumulado desde às 00h, 20,2 mm.

O vento é moderado de SSO, mas tende de ser de O na última hora, registei uma rajada de vento pelas 02:32 h que foi de 66,3 km/h de O.

Continua a chover de momento fraco, já se consegue ouvir bem a ribeira junto ao prédio onde moro, e vai arrastado pedras...

Penso que os bons acumulados de concentram pelo SO da ilha, se compararmos com o leste.

Ontem fechei o dia com 19,1mm

Já hoje vou nos 20,2 mm.

Temp atual: 21,2ºC
Precipitação 20,2ºmm
Vento médio de SSO 24,6km/h com rajada que atingiu os 66,3km/h
Hr: 97%


----------



## figueira (23 Out 2012 às 08:41)

Diario de Noticias Madeira

Chuva intensa alaga Monumental


As duas faixas junto à rotunda da Assicom ficaram inundadas
A chuva intensa que se fez sentir ao final da madrugada, causaram diversos problemas, sobretudo de escoamento de águas. Uma dessas situações ocorreu na Estrada Monumental, no final da ciclovia, junto à rotunda da Assicom.

As duas faixas de rodagem ficaram completamente alagadas, causado sérias dificuldades aos autobomilistas, sobretudo de veículos ligeiros, que ali circularam antes do amanhecer.


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2012 às 09:07)

bom dia 

pelas zonas altas sao roque o vento sopra forte...


----------



## ijv (23 Out 2012 às 10:12)

Bom dia, zonas altas santo António o vento esta calmo


----------



## tripado (23 Out 2012 às 10:40)

Em São Vicente 151 mm hoje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonhfx (23 Out 2012 às 11:05)

tripado disse:


> Em São Vicente 151 mm hoje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Esses dados estão errados. Já ontem essa estação,IMADEIRA8, marcava 61 mm. Se reparares bem os valores da pressão também estão errados. Os dados da estação de S.Vicente, no máximo deve de ter caído uns 30 mm hoje


----------



## tripado (23 Out 2012 às 11:26)

JOHNFX

A estcao fica a 400 metros de altura dai a diferenca de pressão, agora na parte da precipitação nao encontro justificação.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 11:32)

tripado disse:


> JOHNFX
> 
> A estcao fica a 400 metros de altura dai a diferenca de pressão, agora na parte da precipitação nao encontro justificação.



No caso da Madeira a altitude faz uma enorme diferença bem mais do que aqui em Portugal !


----------



## jonhfx (23 Out 2012 às 11:35)

tripado disse:


> JOHNFX
> 
> A estcao fica a 400 metros de altura dai a diferenca de pressão, agora na parte da precipitação nao encontro justificação.



Nem os furacões, têm pressão atmosférica tão baixa quanto essa estação marca, 953.8hPa  

O mar esta revolto em frente ao Funchal:







Lá se foi grande parte da polémica obra (  o antes e o depois)


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2012 às 11:57)

Aurélio disse:


> No caso da Madeira a altitude faz uma enorme diferença bem mais do que aqui em Portugal !



A Madeira é Portugal... 

No caso da pressão, convém não esquecer que se for aferida ao nível do mar, então o valor não difere significativamente e existirá dessa forma um erro.


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2012 às 12:21)

Bons dias

Estou por aqui com aguaceiros fortes e vento também a soprar com intensidade.

temp. máx 16 º C; humidade relat. 75%

Saudações a todos


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 12:23)

vitamos disse:


> A Madeira é Portugal...
> 
> No caso da pressão, convém não esquecer que se for aferida ao nível do mar, então o valor não difere significativamente e existirá dessa forma um erro.



Muito engraçado Vitamos !

Sabes bem que eu  queria dizer Portugal Continental, mas quando se está a escrever se não relemos o que foi escrito por vezes faltam palavras ...


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2012 às 12:34)

jonhfx disse:


> Lá se foi grande parte da polémica obra (  o antes e o depois)


Estavam a tentar construir um pontão de terra? 

Nas webcams da Madeira vê-se chover com muita intensidade no Funchal.

Na webcam do Lido percebe-se bem a agitação marítima:


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2012 às 12:40)

Neste momento Trovoada pela zona oeste de S. Miguel, muita chuva que é forte e vento também forte. Esta célula é bastante activa.


----------



## Hugois (23 Out 2012 às 13:56)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=321768444540280&set=a.270365846347207.81915.100001213816102&type=1&theater

Acham isto possivel...esta foto e na doca do cavacas perto da praia formosa ( a foto nao e de agora e de fevereiro)...é possivel o mar chegar tao alto? se nao conseguirem ver a foto avisem... sigo com periodos de chuva bem forte e moderada... de momento abrandou
16,3ºC e 93% de humidade...ontem a noite tive 99% de humidade


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2012 às 14:27)

Hugois disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=321768444540280&set=a.270365846347207.81915.100001213816102&type=1&theater
> 
> Acham isto possivel...esta foto e na doca do cavacas perto da praia formosa ( a foto nao e de agora e de fevereiro)...é possivel o mar chegar tao alto? se nao conseguirem ver a foto avisem... sigo com periodos de chuva bem forte e moderada... de momento abrandou
> 16,3ºC e 93% de humidade...ontem a noite tive 99% de humidade



Apesar das ondas não parecerem tão grandes nessa foto, é bem possível..

Na famosa foto do "Neptuno na Horta" tirada no Faial, é possível ver uma rebentação de +-60metros de altura.
http://www.petercafesport.com/pcs/neptuno.php

Nessa foto, a rebentação é bem capaz de ter ultrapassado os 60metros (tirando as medidas de um andar do prédio).


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2012 às 15:01)

fablept disse:


> Apesar das ondas não parecerem tão grandes nessa foto, é bem possível..
> 
> Na famosa foto do "Neptuno na Horta" tirada no Faial, é possível ver uma rebentação de +-60metros de altura.
> http://www.petercafesport.com/pcs/neptuno.php
> ...





Fantástica foto!


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2012 às 15:02)

Grandes cortinas de água hoje, simplesmente brutais para quem assistiu em lugar seco.
Quem estivesse de guarda-chuva estava feito, porque o vento era muito forte também!


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2012 às 15:56)

Hugois disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=321768444540280&set=a.270365846347207.81915.100001213816102&type=1&theater
> 
> Acham isto possivel...esta foto e na doca do cavacas perto da praia formosa ( a foto nao e de agora e de fevereiro)...é possivel o mar chegar tao alto? se nao conseguirem ver a foto avisem... sigo com periodos de chuva bem forte e moderada... de momento abrandou
> 16,3ºC e 93% de humidade...ontem a noite tive 99% de humidade



Isso foi em 2010, quando destruí-o o lido!


----------



## Hugois (23 Out 2012 às 17:28)

Bem significa que toda a animaçao mais intensa ca pelo arquipelago acabou?


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2012 às 17:55)

Hugois disse:


> Bem significa que toda a animaçao mais intensa ca pelo arquipelago acabou?



O vento ainda vai continuar forte ..mas a chuva , a tendencia é a melhorar.


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2012 às 18:17)

Boa tarde

Continuo por cá com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com intervalos de abertas. O vento sopra mais forte durante a passagem dos aguaceiros. O alerta amarelo para precipitação continua válido no arquipélago até às 20H:59M do dia de hoje.

A temperatura máxima neste momento situa-se nos 17 º C

É impressão minha ou os modelos parecem dar de novo chuva forte para os Açores a partir do próximo fim de semana em diante?


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2012 às 18:40)

Hugois disse:


> Bem significa que toda a animaçao mais intensa ca pelo arquipelago acabou?









Ficará alguma instabilidade mas creio que já nada de preocupante 

Amanhã sol!


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2012 às 18:47)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Continuo por cá com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com intervalos de abertas. O vento sopra mais forte durante a passagem dos aguaceiros. O alerta amarelo para precipitação continua válido no arquipélago até às 20H:59M do dia de hoje.
> 
> ...





Tambem tive essa impressão vai estar mau tempo nos Açores  e posteriormente na RAM. Até lá pode alterar-se mas é quase certo pelo menos 6 dias de chuva,resta saber se moderada/forte.  Num dos modelos GFS no dia 30 a pressão está nos 990/994mb????


----------



## Azor (23 Out 2012 às 19:15)

icewoman disse:


> Tambem tive essa impressão vai estar mau tempo nos Açores  e posteriormente na RAM. Até lá pode alterar-se mas é quase certo pelo menos 6 dias de chuva,resta saber se moderada/forte.  Num dos modelos GFS no dia 30 a pressão está nos 990/994mb????



Exacto, e avaliando os modelos parece que a RAA irá sofrer a influência de uma perturbação tropical que também parece que pode vir a afectar a RAM numa das suas várias bandas convectivas, pelo menos é o que apontam pra já os modelos. 

As previsões a essa distância dão quantidades elevadas de precipitação espraiadas pelo atlântico, mas é melhor termos calma porque previsões de chuva forte a essa altura do campeonato podem vir a cair todas por terra, uma vez que de momento acho muito precoce dizer quem vai levar com mais chuva, se os Açores ou se a Madeira, mas pra já é um cenário plausível para irmos acompanhando


----------



## ijv (23 Out 2012 às 19:48)

Boa noite,
Estou aqui no curral das Freiras,dizer que esta aqui uma ventania, por vezes da umas rajadas, penso que devera atingir uns 50/80km/h.
Neste momento nao chove, pelo que algumas pessoas me dizem esteve praticamente todo o dia a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Hazores (23 Out 2012 às 21:54)

boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, continua o tempo instável mas com um aumento da intensidade do vento.

Amanhã a instabilidade deverá continuar, contudo para o resto da semana deverá ocorrer uma melhoria do estado do tempo. Depois para o fim de semana e para o inicio da próxima semana, apesar de estarmos longe, a chuva paraece que é inevitável, resta saber é qual a sua intensidade....mas vamos ter de aguardar para ver o evoluir da situação, pois torno a dizer que, ainda é demasiado cedo para qualquer previsão


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2012 às 23:51)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, continua o tempo instável mas com um aumento da intensidade do vento.
> 
> Amanhã a instabilidade deverá continuar, contudo para o resto da semana deverá ocorrer uma melhoria do estado do tempo. Depois para o fim de semana e para o inicio da próxima semana, apesar de estarmos longe, a chuva paraece que é inevitável, resta saber é qual a sua intensidade....mas vamos ter de aguardar para ver o evoluir da situação, pois torno a dizer que, ainda é demasiado cedo para qualquer previsão




Ainda é cedo mas os modelos retiraram precipitaçao das ilhas açorianas e colocaram muito mais precipitaçao na RAM.

Se realmente estes valores de precipitaçao se confirmarem vamos ter certamente complicações por cá, são alguns dias seguidos de precipiataçao intensa e persistente.

uma situaçao a ir acompanhando com atenção!


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2012 às 01:07)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Dia 23/10/2012:
- Manhã: aguaceiros
- Tarde: sol
- Noite: aguaceiro fraco

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de 22/10/2012 e as 12h de 23/10/2012):

- 36 mm no Faial (valor mais elevado)
- 15 mm em São Miguel
...​
É tudo...
Até amanhã e boa quarta-feira a todos!


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2012 às 03:26)

icewoman disse:


> Ainda é cedo mas os modelos retiraram precipitaçao das ilhas açorianas e colocaram muito mais precipitaçao na RAM.
> 
> Se realmente estes valores de precipitaçao se confirmarem vamos ter certamente complicações por cá, são alguns dias seguidos de precipiataçao intensa e persistente.
> 
> uma situaçao a ir acompanhando com atenção!



Calma, é normal a essa distância os modelos comportarem-se assim. É ainda muito prematuro entrar-se já com "paranóias", e até lá vai ser um tira e põe, metendo mais precipitação numa possível saída para a Madeira, e noutras saídas mais precipitação para os Açores. Não vale a pena entrar-se já em meras suposições e em juízos prévios antes da véspera do acontecimento.

 Além disso há a possibilidade ainda da precipitação escessiva não cair nem nos Açores e nem na Madeira porque também pode passar tudo ao lado, portanto como já foi referido acima, tenham calma e sigamos com atenção as sucessivas actualizações sem suposições levianas. 

O que é certo, e como referiu o Hazores em cima, a chuva para o próximo fim de semana será certa (pelo menos para os Açores), resta é saber agora qual a sua intensidade e que região autónoma irá ser a mais afectada, se a região a norte (Açores) ou se a região a sul (Madeira), por isso não nos deixemos levar por supostas previsões a muitas horas de distância 


Em relação ao tempo local, sigo com vento a soprar com intensidade e os aguaceiros sucedem-se (por vezes são fortes)

A temperatura máxima situa-se de momento nos 16 º C

Saudações açorianas aos demais!


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2012 às 10:37)

Além disso há a possibilidade ainda da precipitação escessiva não cair nem nos Açores e nem na Madeira porque também pode passar tudo ao lado, portanto como já foi referido acima, tenham calma e sigamos com atenção as sucessivas actualizações sem suposições levianas. 



Bom dia,

Como referi no meu post apenas disse "SE"e mantenho..se verificarem-se estes valores teremos complicaçoes por n razões, uma delas obviamente os incêndios do Verão passado.

Não foi de forma alguma um post alarmista nem unma suposição levianaaté porque ainda faltam muitas horas e para mim, só acredito mesmo para aí 24h/48h antes do acontecimento.


acabo este post com a mesma frase do anterior:uma situaçao a ir acompanhando com atenção


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2012 às 13:15)

icewoman disse:


> Além disso há a possibilidade ainda da precipitação escessiva não cair nem nos Açores e nem na Madeira porque também pode passar tudo ao lado, portanto como já foi referido acima, tenham calma e sigamos com atenção as sucessivas actualizações sem suposições levianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia 

Sim, certamente que sim. Tanto a Madeira como os Açores poderão vir a ter alguns problemas se estes valores de forte precipitação se mantiverem.(previsões essas que eu que só confio na véspera do acontecimento) 

Os Açores por um lado porque já estão a "rebentar" de água pelas costuras, com os solos muito encharcados de água pelas chuvas dos ultimos dias/semanas/meses, logo condições ideais e perfeitas para quebradas e movimentos de vertente, e a Madeira por outro lado por ter sofido uma grande erosão nos seus solos devido a incêndios florestais estando neste momento mto vulneráveis e soltos, favorecendo a enxurradas e igualmente a quebradas, mas para já isso são só meros "SE'S" e meras especulações, porque também há a possibilidade de nem isso acontecer, tanto porque já houve até quebradas cá por muito menos que isso, logo é melhor irmos todos com calma nestas coisas para não cairmos no erro das coisas caírem por terra.
O que eu disse foi que acho muito prematuro entrarmos já em supostas teorias e especulações horas antes do evento, porque isso só compete à Protecção Civil 

Take it easy and relax! Não vale a pena entrar em pânico assim tão rapidamente, afinal de contas não é nenhum Furacão que aí se aproxima, e isso até já tivemos por cá esse ano (Gordon) e  (Nadine 2 vezes) lol  e até já perdi a conta das vezes que os Açores estiveram em alerta amarelo, laranja e vermelho esse ano, por isso respirem fundo e sorriem e vamos ver como as coisas correm.


Por aqui vou com períodos de chuva soprada por vento forte desde o inicio da madrugada/manhã

máx actual, 17 º C humidade relativa 95%


Saudações açorianas a todos


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2012 às 13:24)

Take it easy and relax! Não vale a pena entrar em pânico assim tão rapidamente, afinal de contas não é nenhum Furacão que aí se aproxima, e isso até já tivemos por cá esse ano (Gordon) e  (Nadine 2 vezes) lol  e até já perdi a conta das vezes que os Açores estiveram em alerta amarelo, laranja e vermelho esse ano, por isso respirem fundo e sorriem e vamos ver como as coisas correm.


 Exatamente o que eu disse...é ir acompanhado..ninguém estava em pânico, penso que foi um mal entendido e assunto esclarecido e encerrado

Os açores este ano estão a ser visitados pelos furacões, já parece moda:

Por aqui nomeadamente no Funchal estamos com alguns aguaceiros..há pouco deu um moderado mas de curta duraçao.


knight o sol de que falavas ainda não apareceu


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2012 às 13:53)

icewoman disse:


> Exatamente o que eu disse...é ir acompanhado..ninguém estava em pânico, penso que foi um mal entendido e assunto esclarecido e encerrado




No problem at all 



icewoman disse:


> Os açores este ano estão a ser visitados pelos furacões, já parece moda:



E pelos vistos vem aí mais um, a caminho das nossas portas para o fim de semana, o Tony.

Os Açores têm um forte historial nessa matéria, na passagem de furacões e outras tempestades atlânticas mais vigorosas pelo arquipélago, mas terem tido 3 ou 4 num só ano e em pouco espaço de tempo, não sei se existe alguma referência escrita no passado mais recente, que prove o mesmo. Vou ter de averiguar com cautela os documentos passados, mas se não encontrar nada, deduzo que este ano de 2012 tenha sido  de facto inédito nesse campo. Este ano, os Açores conhecidos como o "cemitério dos furacões do atlântico norte", passaram a ser local de "paragem obrigatória de furacões" 

Beijinho açoriano 

*Edit:* parou a chuva e já estou com abertas, mas o vento continua a soprar


----------



## Hugois (24 Out 2012 às 17:14)

Bem pelo que observei nestes dois dias de chuva os solos da ilha da madeira nao tao assim tao suscetivéis como os dos açores ( saturados de agua )...apesar dos incendios e falo pelo menos da minha zona que ta bastante ardida... podemos verificar que este dia com vento moderado a forte e chuva tambem moderada a forte nao houve deslizamentos de terra nem nada desse genero...muito pelo contrario os solos estao tao secos que absorvem muita agua...com chuva nem chega a empoçar a terra e a ribeira corre pouca agua comparado com o normal nestas situaçoes por isso mesmo...pois nosso solos estao secos e agora mais que nuca preparados para receber a agua pois ja estao minimamente consolidadas as terras soltas.


----------



## Knyght (24 Out 2012 às 21:55)

icewoman disse:


> knight o sol de que falavas ainda não apareceu



Não deu sol?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2012 às 23:48)

TONY:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/204211.shtml?basin#contents


----------



## Azor (25 Out 2012 às 00:07)

Boa noite

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, e vento a soprar de noroeste fresco com rajadas.

Máxima actual de 16 º C

As ultimas actualizações metem o Tony a fazer a visita da praxe (como já é costume ) a algumas ilhas dos Açores, mas claro que isso ainda até lá vai mudar muito, por isso como ainda falta muito tempo vamos todos com calma que não há de ser nada a que já não estejemos habituados. 

Até lá estas possibilidades são apenas previsões, nada mais que isso!

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## icewoman (25 Out 2012 às 14:35)

Parece-me é que os Açores ainda vão escapar á chuva , pois pelos modelos a 120/144h a Madeira vai estar "supostamente" sobre chuva forte... depressoes vindas de sudoeste/oeste.

Espero bem que mude pois os valores de precipitacao serão elevadissimos
Serão efeitos do Furacão TONY?


Funchal hoje apresenta-se com algumas abertas mas continuamos sempre sob aguaceiros/periodos de chuva..quanto ao vento esta moderado por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## Azor (25 Out 2012 às 15:16)

icewoman disse:


> Parece-me é que os Açores ainda vão escapar á chuva , pois pelos modelos a 120/144h a Madeira vai estar "supostamente" sobre chuva forte... depressoes vindas de sudoeste/oeste.
> 
> Espero bem que mude pois os valores de precipitacao serão elevadissimos
> Serão efeitos do Furacão TONY?
> ...



Boa tarde 

Não me parece que os Açores escapem à chuva como dizes.
 Chuva forte isso parece que já ninguém nos tira. Agora resta é saber que trajecto preciso vai tomar esta mesma perturbação tropical, se mais para norte afectando os Açores, ou se mais para sul afectando a Madeira, e neste último caso, empurrada pela crista anticiclonica a norte dos Açores. 

Icewoman não é furacão algum mas sim Tempestade Tropical. Ainda há uma diferença grande entre as duas 


Sigo com céu com abertas e vento fresco de Noroeste com rajadas.

Máxima de 17 º C

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Azor (25 Out 2012 às 15:27)

Segundo as últimas actualizações o Tony parece chegar mesmo às ilhas dos Açores com especial incidência nos Grupos Central e Oriental. Resta é saber agora se as coisas serão mesmo assim, ou se será mais uma espécie de Nadine mas agora em versão masculina.


----------



## Azor (25 Out 2012 às 20:18)

O Tony esteve a pensar bem e parece que se decidiu em não nos fazer uma visita como estava previsto, sendo assim só nos resta dizer adeus ao mesmo 

As previsões apontam para que o mesmo perca força de Tempestade para se transformar numa depressão pós-tropical assim que começar a abandonar as proximidades do arquipélago dos Açores. Neste andamento vai morrendo lentamente logo depois de passar os Açores em diante acabando por ser integrada posteriormente na depressão açoriana.

De qualquer forma a partir do próximo fim de semana, (Sábado à noite) espera-se já para os Açores, chuva forte devido à presença de uma extensa área de baixas pressões que deverá trazer mau tempo considerável nos próximos dias ao arquipélago dos Açores e da Madeira. Esta depressão prevê-se que começe a rondar o arquipélago dos Açores durante alguns dias, para depois vir a ser empurrada para sul por uma corrente fria de norte, e vindo igualmente a afectar o arquipélago da Madeira. 

Resumindo, espera-se chuva nos próximos dias que poderá ser vezes forte segundo as últimas estimativas começando primeiramente na RAA e acabando na RAM.

Saudações açorianas




 




> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 251433
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## a410ree (25 Out 2012 às 20:23)

Azor disse:


> O Tony esteve a pensar bem e parece que se decidiu em não nos fazer uma visita como estava previsto, sendo assim só nos resta dizer adeus ao mesmo
> 
> As previsões apontam para que o mesmo perca força de Tempestade para se transformar numa depressão pós-tropical assim que começar a abandonar as proximidades do arquipélago dos Açores. Neste andamento vai morrer logo depois de passar os Açores em diante...
> 
> ...



Por acaso vi agora ! E afastou-se bem


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, uma noite agradável com:

- Céu quase limpo
- Vento fraco

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de 24/10/2012 e as 12h de hoje):

- 7 mm no Pico (valor mais elevado)
- 0,3 mm em São Miguel

Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira!


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2012 às 23:17)

Azor disse:


> O Tony esteve a pensar bem e parece que se decidiu em não nos fazer uma visita como estava previsto, sendo assim só nos resta dizer adeus ao mesmo
> 
> As previsões apontam para que o mesmo perca força de Tempestade para se transformar numa depressão pós-tropical assim que começar a abandonar as proximidades do arquipélago dos Açores. Neste andamento vai morrendo lentamente logo depois de passar os Açores em diante acabando por ser integrada posteriormente na depressão açoriana.
> 
> ...



Boa noite! 

Azor, como referiste e como estava previsto, o "Tony" tornou-se um sistema pós-tropical...




Aqui na Lagoa o tempo mantém-se como estava há bocado...

Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## Azor (26 Out 2012 às 03:06)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Azor, como referiste e como estava previsto, o "Tony" tornou-se um sistema pós-tropical...
> 
> ...



Boa noite Afgdr

Sim já era previsto mesmo que esta tempestade (e não Furacão como eu li algures aí por cima) perdesse as suas caraterísticas tropicais ao chegar às imediações dos Açores para quem esteve a acompanhar desde o início como eu, a sua evolução aqui no respectivo link: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ o que não invalida que não tenhamos mau tempo agora nas próximas horas, porque vamos ter.

Corroborando o que acabei de dizer, a meteorologia dá mesmo para os Açores chuva a partir de Sábado em diante, pela influência de uma depressão a rondar o arquipélago açoriano e que nos próximos dias irá causar instabilidade tanto no arquipelago dos Açores como posteriormente no arquipélago da Madeira.

Assim sendo eis que a chuva regressa no Sábado, depois da 4 feira passada  e parece que vai persistir por aqui.

Depois da sua passagem é uma incógnita e vale a pena irmos todos acompanhando o evoluir do comportamento da Circulação Geral da Atmosfera às nossas latitudes.

Sigo com céu estrelado mas já se vislumbra numa lua embaciada alguns cirros que antecedem sempre o mau tempo, sinal que vem aí mais chuva nas próximas horas como está prognosticado nas últimas previsões. 

 O vento está calmo e tenho uma Humidade Relativa de 88%

Máxima actual de 15 º C

Boa noite a todos


Saudações Açorianas


----------



## Azor (26 Out 2012 às 13:05)

Bom dia

Pelas Eiras, zona interior oeste de S. Miguel o céu está com boas abertas devido a uma crista anticiclónica que está a influenciar o arquipélago neste momento, mas isso será temporário porque ela vai quebrar, segundo o que indicam as últimas previsões.

Máx. actual:18 º C 

Humidade Relativa:78%

Continuação de um bom dia a todos

Saudações Açorianas!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Out 2012 às 14:53)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2012*

Boa tarde!

Este fim de semana vai passar por cá mais uma tempestade tropical, o Toni, mas já convertida em depressão.

Neste momento sigo com céu com abertas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Out 2012 às 15:00)

Boa tarde!
Hoje aqui pela Ribeira Chã e Lagoa ainda nao choveu desde as 8h da manhã. Céu nublado com abertas, pouco vento por esta zona


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2012 às 19:13)

Boa tarde! 

Hoje, na Lagoa, a tarde foi agradável, com muito sol e vento fraco.

Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens e o vento está fraco.


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira!


----------



## tripado (26 Out 2012 às 21:17)

Ninguem ve o que vejo ou tou a ver mal ? Consultem o sat24 vejo muita animacao esta noite, grave animacao.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Out 2012 às 21:22)

Tambem estou a ver o mesmo, mas nao sei se chegará com a mesma intensidade a Madeira.
Aguardemos...


----------



## tripado (26 Out 2012 às 21:26)

aquilo promete... se chegar com aquele vigor. Mais 4/5 horas tá ca´.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2012 às 21:51)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento está fraco.

*Previsão para o fim-de-semana:*

A partir de amanhã haverá um agravamento do estado do tempo em especial nos Grupos Ocidental e Central, onde se prevêem períodos de chuva forte e vento forte no domingo.


Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## figueira (26 Out 2012 às 21:53)

boa noite da para ver no AEMET alguma actividade eletrica ainda afastada da ilha


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Out 2012 às 22:03)

Essa mancha que se aproxima da Madeira, são os restos da Tempestade Tropical Tony... Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado!


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 22:18)

Pelo satélite deverá passar a sul da ilha ainda a uma distância de segurança.


----------



## icewoman (26 Out 2012 às 22:20)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Essa mancha que se aproxima da Madeira, são os restos da Tempestade Tropical Tony... Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado!



Tambem penso que sim..mas segundo as previsoes não chegerá á RAM.

o IM para amanhã não prevê nada de especial


----------



## tripado (26 Out 2012 às 22:35)

Vendo pelo satelite no site do IM parece que acerta.

Icewoman.... o Im e as previsoes


----------



## icewoman (26 Out 2012 às 22:40)

tripado disse:


> Vendo pelo satelite no site do IM parece que acerta.
> 
> Icewoman.... o Im e as previsoes



na imagem do sat24 a celula passa a Sul da ilha


----------



## tripado (26 Out 2012 às 22:43)

Uma trajetoria nao prevista, continua a perder forca, nao devera causar problemas.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Isso vai perder rapidamente força, e segundo as ultimas runs nem sequer chegará á Madeira e passa a sul da Madeira.
Neste momento á atenção da Madeira deve estar a partir de Domingo inclusive, com possibilidades de chuva por tempo indeterminado, sendo no Domingo e Terça os dias com maiores chances de haver mais chuva.

mas como cada "RUN" e cada modelo é um "Picasso Novo", mesmo a poucas horas o melhor será ir sempre acompanhando aqui o Forum !


----------



## icewoman (26 Out 2012 às 23:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso vai perder rapidamente força, e segundo as ultimas runs nem sequer chegará á Madeira e passa a sul da Madeira.
> Neste momento á atenção da Madeira deve estar a partir de Domingo inclusive, com possibilidades de chuva por tempo indeterminado, sendo no Domingo e Terça os dias com maiores chances de haver mais chuva.
> 
> mas como cada "RUN" e cada modelo é um "Picasso Novo", mesmo a poucas horas o melhor será ir sempre acompanhando aqui o Forum ![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Out 2012 às 23:29)

icewoman disse:


> Aurelio nao houve actualizaçoes no meteograma do GFS?



Dentro de momentos sairá a nova atualização...


----------



## icewoman (26 Out 2012 às 23:30)

pensei que era ás 22h


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Out 2012 às 23:59)

Run das 18z GFS


----------



## icewoman (27 Out 2012 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Entretanto parece que melhorou ligeiramente a situaçao para a RAM passando mais aSul a depressão de dia 30.

Ainda nada é certo.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2012 às 12:08)

Bom dia!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se com muitas nuvens e o vento está fraco.


Bom sábado a todos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Out 2012 às 12:27)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Entretanto parece que melhorou ligeiramente a situaçao para a RAM passando mais aSul a depressão de dia 30.
> 
> Ainda nada é certo.



Desde o inicio da semana que o GFS prevê muita precipitação para a Madeira, principalmente no domingo e terça-feira , e agora que estamos bem perto, mete tudo a passar de raspão. 
Não vou dizer que é mau, mas de vez em quando também é interessante ver alguma acção.
Para quem conhece estes modelos sabe que normalmente no inicio prevêem uma "tempestade" e quando chega ao dia muda para  uns chuviscos...
Enfim, venha o que vier será sempre bem vindo.


----------



## icewoman (27 Out 2012 às 13:40)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Desde o inicio da semana que o GFS prevê muita precipitação para a Madeira, principalmente no domingo e terça-feira , e agora que estamos bem perto, mete tudo a passar de raspão.
> Não vou dizer que é mau, mas de vez em quando também é interessante ver alguma acção.
> Para quem conhece estes modelos sabe que normalmente no inicio prevêem uma "tempestade" e quando chega ao dia muda para  uns chuviscos...
> Enfim, venha o que vier será sempre bem vindo.





Concordo contigo num aspecto mas dicordo noutro

acho que a previsão inicial estava muito agressiva a nivel de precipitacao..em muitas horas. Gosto de chuva mas nada de exageros pois já sabemos que depois as coisas complicam em certas zonas...sem contar com as obras mal feitas nas ribeiras.


----------



## icewoman (27 Out 2012 às 18:29)

O GFS coloca novamente muita precipitaçao para dia 30! 

É um tira e pôe! Na proxima run ainda deve haver alterações


----------



## icewoman (27 Out 2012 às 22:58)

Boa noite,


O IM ja colocou a RAM em alerta amarelo pela chuva até as 03hde dia 29


----------



## tripado (27 Out 2012 às 23:46)

Vamos ter accao amanha oh yeah.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2012 às 01:04)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, está uma noite calma com o céu a apresentar-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento fraco.

É tudo...
Bom domingo a todos! 



*Off-topic:*
Horário de Inverno! - Não se esqueçam de atrasar 1h (01h00 Açores)


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2012 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Na Lagoa está uma manhã agradável com:

- Céu pouco nublado 
- Sol
- Vento moderado

Um bom domingo a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2012 às 10:10)

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central onde se prevêem períodos de chuva por vezes forte:

- entre as 12h de hoje e as 02h de amanhã (Grupo Ocidental).
- entre as 18h de hoje e as 02h de amanhã (Grupo Central).


http://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2012 às 11:29)

Bom dia a todos!

Como é do conhecimento geral aqui na comunidade Meteopt, os próximos dias (para os Açores horas!), um pouco por todo o Portugal (Continental e Ilhas) serão afectados por Mau Tempo....
Pelos Açores, devido à quantidade de chuva que tem caído nas últimas semanas os solos estão praticamente saturados de água, o que com as quantidades de chuva previstas poderão ocorrer algumas situações menos desagradáveis, de um modo especial nas ilhas de S. Jorge e S. Miguel, onde habitualmente ocorrem movimentos de terras, mas esperemos que não aconteça nada nessas ilhas ou em qualquer parte do território...

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado, o vento tem vindo a aumentar ligeiramente ao longo da manhã

Vou estar atento ao que se vai passar e vou participando aqui no fórum todas as novidades que souber... Bom Acompanhamento para todos para mais este evento...


----------



## figueira (28 Out 2012 às 12:06)

Pessoal de Machico ilha da madeira pelos que sei parece que esta chover com alguma entencidade por essas bandas confirmam


----------



## jonhfx (28 Out 2012 às 12:17)

figueira disse:


> Pessoal de Machico ilha da madeira pelos que sei parece que esta chover com alguma entencidade por essas bandas confirmam



Segundo os dados da estação do  nosso colega de forum, Sunderlandz, nada de especial passa-se por lá, uns meros 2 mm até agora.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGU2

Pela Calheta, apenas céu nublado e temperatura de 20,1 ºc. Nas próximas 2 horas, já teremos novidades quanto à  precipitação.  

Edit 12:23- Só me apercebi que a estação não debita dados à pelo menos 3h, espero não ter induzido ninguém em erro.


----------



## figueira (28 Out 2012 às 12:22)

na zona do santo 7.7mm segundo o IM


----------



## Knyght (28 Out 2012 às 12:45)

Em são vicente estava um bom dia, sem chuva, pelo sul estava a chover pelas previsões irá afectar mais a zona este.~











Para já temos uma célula que não está muito próxima, com o loop da imagem de satélite notamos que existe bastante instabilidade junto a nossa ilha.

Convém *Estar Preparado* até as 21h de hoje.


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Out 2012 às 13:02)

jonhfx disse:


> Segundo os dados da estação do  nosso colega de forum, Sunderlandz, nada de especial passa-se por lá, uns meros 2 mm até agora.
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGU2
> 
> Pela Calheta, apenas céu nublado e temperatura de 20,1 ºc. Nas próximas 2 horas, já teremos novidades quanto à  precipitação.
> ...



Tive um pequeno problema com os dados da estação, mas já está operacional!
Até o momento já cairam cerca de 12.3 mm.
O dia por aqui apresenta-se muito escuro, com algum nevoeiro, chuva por vezes moderada e vento fraco.

ps: Ignorem os 157 mm que apresenta na minha estação no Wunderground!


----------



## Azor (28 Out 2012 às 13:50)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado, o vento tem vindo a aumentar ligeiramente ao longo da manhã
> 
> Vou estar atento ao que se vai passar e vou participando aqui no fórum todas as novidades que souber... Bom Acompanhamento para todos para mais este evento...



Boa tarde a todos

Por aqui está exactamente igual à Terceira. O vento está a soprar fresco  com rajadas do quadrante leste, e apesar de o céu se apresentar ainda com algumas abertas por detrás de um sol tímido, as nuvens a par e passo vão ganhando terreno.

A chuva propriamente dita já é esperada para todo o arquipélago para o final do dia de hoje, mas amanhã e terça feira é que vai ser "teso da verga" com a previsão de chuva forte.

Da maneira que os terrenos andam alagados dos ultimos dias, as condições para quebradas vão estar elevadas.
Para quem vai por exemplo para a freguesia da Água Retorta em S. Miguel e lugar do Sanguinho, só vê água e terra nos caminhos levado pelas águas dos últimos dias, grotas escavadas pela força da água e muita bagaça pelas estradas, sinal que os terrenos naquela zona da ilha andam bastante instáveis. 
Bom, é esperar para ver. Ela que venha de novo, pois que remédio. Nada que já não seja habitual por estas paragens.

Saudações açorianas aos demais participantes!


----------



## ijv (28 Out 2012 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui esta um dia cheio de nevoeiro, humidade bem alta, vento fraco e desde manha sempre com aguaceiros fracos com alguns picos.

Temp atual 15,8ºC
Precipitação de hoje  9,9mm
Humidade 99%
pressão 1008,9 hPa
vendo de sul 6,0 km/h 
rajada máxima 28,1 km/h às 13:11


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa está uma tarde soalheira com o céu a apresentar-se com algumas nuvens e vento moderado com rajadas.


Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Out 2012 às 16:01)

Sigo com céu geralmente nublado e vento fraco... Até o momento nada de interessante.


----------



## Knyght (28 Out 2012 às 18:37)

Embora já tenha passado nuvens bem carregadas a pressão atmosférica estava alta:


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2012 às 18:58)

Boa tarde.

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, começou a chover de uma forma fraca. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com nuvens muito carregadas....
pela imagem de satélite http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm
nas ilhas Flores e Corvo já chove, assim como no Pico e Faial, aliás nesta última ilha choveu na última hora 8,1mm


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2012 às 19:49)

aos 8,1 mm das 17h soma-se agora 8,4mm, em duas horas cairam 16,5 l/m2


----------



## Oliveiraj (28 Out 2012 às 20:45)

Cá pelo Faial precipitação Forte pelo menos desde as 16H.


----------



## Oliveiraj (28 Out 2012 às 20:49)

Segundo o IM, na última hora registou-se 37.1mm de precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2012 às 20:52)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Segundo o IM, na última hora registou-se 37.1mm de precipitação.



E 23,5mm no Pico (aeródromo).


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2012 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa o céu encontra-se nublado e o vento está moderado.

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje): 

- 18 mm nas Flores e 2 mm no Corvo (valores mais elevados).
- Nas restantes ilhas nada muito significativo (valores inferiores a 1 mm).


É tudo...
Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2012 às 22:46)

boa noite,

chove de uma forma intensa pela zona oeste da ilha terceira.

Agora é a vez da ilha Graciosa ser atingida pela chuva, 6,4mmna última hora


Edit: Continua a chover cada vez mais


----------



## icewoman (28 Out 2012 às 22:48)

Chove de forma contínua nas zonas altas Sao Roque..já tem uns 10m de chuva por vezes moderada.


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2012 às 00:23)

Nesta última hora a ilha Graciosa acumulou 27,3 mm de chuva, abundante rega nas ilhas do Pico, Faial e Graciosa.


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Out 2012 às 00:25)

Hazores disse:


> Nesta última hora a ilha Graciosa acumulou 27,3 mm de chuva, abundante rega nas ilhas do Pico, Faial e Graciosa.



Vês isso onde?

O site do Im pelo menos por aqui ainda não actualizou.

Abraço


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2012 às 00:58)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, está a chuviscar, o céu apresenta-se com muita nebulosidade e o vento está moderado-fresco com rajadas.

Registei há bocado chuva fraca e chuvisca de vez em quando...


Bem, é tudo... Até amanhã!
Uma boa segunda-feira a todos!


----------



## Knyght (29 Out 2012 às 06:15)

Durante o dia de hoje teremos mais alguns chuviscos, amanhã desde as 0h às 14h está previsto chuva continua com períodos mais fortes.

Neste momento os terrenos começam a demonstrar saturação.

*Estar Preparados*







Muita instabilidade atmosférica, será necessário ter sorte...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2012 às 08:54)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se nublado e o vento está bonançoso. 

Nas próximas horas, o tempo irá piorar...


É tudo...
Uma boa segunda-feira a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2012 às 09:07)

Está em vigor um *Alerta Laranja* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central e um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental, onde se prevêem:

- Períodos de chuva temporariamente forte para os Grupos Ocidental e Central (entre as 11h de hoje e as 11h de amanhã)

- Vento forte para os Grupos Ocidental (entre as 22h de hoje e as 20h de amanhã e Central (entre as 02h e as 18h de amanhã)

- Períodos de chuva por vezes forte para o Grupo Oriental (entre as 20h de hoje e as 20h de amanhã)


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 10:01)

Precipitação acumulada ontem no grupo central dos Açores:






No grupo Ocidental, a EMA das Flores acumulou 25,9mm.


Precipitação acumulada na Madeira:





Ainda:
Caniçal, S.Lourenço: 2,9mm.
Porto Santo: 7,7mm.


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

pelo menos neste momento olhando os modelos (GFS) esta muito melhor a situaçao da RAM.

Alguns terrenos em algumas zobnas podem estar saturados mas acho quainda (apesar dos incendios) temos capacidade para absorver mais chuva acho eu

PS: a situaçao nos Açores é que não esta nada boa!


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2012 às 11:07)

OliveiraJ,foi daqui que retirei os valores de precipitação da graciosa...






Por aqui agora não chove, mas temos muita humidade....


----------



## Turlu (29 Out 2012 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Na ilha de São Jorge houve estragos na Ribeira Seca, devido à ribeira ter transbordado.

Em Angra do Heroísmo, de momento, não chove e o vento está calmo.


Cpts

Miguel


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2012 às 11:18)

Devido à chuva de ontem...



> Proteção Civil: mau tempo provoca estragos no Grupo Central
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que na sequência do Aviso Meteorológico N.º 78, as condições meteorológicas adversas que se fizeram sentir no Grupo Central, nomeadamente nas ilhas Pico e S. Jorge, provocaram diversas ocorrências, nomeadamente inundações em habitações, pequenas derrocadas e obstrução de vias.
> 
> ...


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 13:08)

" .torna-se defenitiva a ideia que a RAM levará com alguma instabilidade, com periodos de chuva que poderão ser fortes, mas que não inspiram assim tanta atenção...será uma situação normal." resposta do Stormy a uma questão minha...tambem fiquei com esta ideia.

Por outro lado, a situação para 6f-sab no continente tornou-se mais interessante, com o GFS a insistir numa ciclogenese a passar de SW para NE ao largo, transportando ar muito instavel e uma frente activa.


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2012 às 15:11)

boa tarde, 

começou a "festa" por aqui, AGH, agora só quarta feira é que se verificam melhorias....

estou bastante preocupado com o que se pode vir a passar nos Açores nestes dias, pois as previsões não indicam nada de bom.
Tal como tinha dito ontem os solos estão saturados e com a chuva de ontem aconteceu o que aconteceu em algumas ilhas, nomeadamente Pico, Faial e S. Jorge, com a chuva contínua prevista para as próximas horas, que por vezes poderá ser forte tenho receio do que possa vir acontecer, a população que tome as devidas precauções...

Deixo-vos aqui algumas imagens, retiradas do facebook, do que se está a suceder em algumas ilhas dos Açores


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Estou sem palavras ..espero que tudo corra bem pelos Açores. Que não haja danos pessoais


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Out 2012 às 15:32)

Pelo que vejo no GFS nas próximas 24 horas nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge a nivel de precipitação as coisas vão ser complicadas.


----------



## Knyght (29 Out 2012 às 18:19)

Cobertura nublosa a chegar nas horas programadas, vem com consistência não levando a crer que poderá ser com chuvas muito fortes mas sim continuada. Havendo efeitos oro-gráficos a ter em atenção.






*Estar Preparado*


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2012 às 18:38)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa o céu encontra-se nublado e o vento está moderado (com rajadas).

Já registei uma chuvinha fraca há bocado, mas ainda "não choveu a sério".


Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira!


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2012 às 18:43)

*Comunicado:*
As escolas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central vão ser encerradas amanhã como precaução ao mau tempo, medida tomada pela DREF.


----------



## Marisitah (29 Out 2012 às 18:44)

As escolas das ilhas dos grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores encerram esta terça-feira por causa do mau tempo anunciado, apurou a RTP/Açores junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores.


O Instituto de Meteorologia espera chuva forte para estas ilhas nas próximas horas.

No Pico, na última noite, a chuva fez transbordar ribeiras e desalojou duas famílias.

*rtp açores*


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 18:46)

Quando é que sai a proxima Run? GFS?


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 18:49)

Knyght disse:


> Cobertura nublosa a chegar nas horas programadas, vem com consistência não levando a crer que poderá ser com chuvas muito fortes mas sim continuada. Havendo efeitos oro-gráficos a ter em atenção.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 knight não consigo aceder a esse site , nem dá para colocar o rato nas horas e dias..como fizeste


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Por enquanto está tudo calmo...
As próximas horas promete!


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 18:52)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por enquanto está tudo calmo...
> As próximas horas promete!





essa mancha laranja com ponto vermelho pode não atingir-nos nesse estado mas sim mais fraca, ou seja pode enfranquecer pelo caminho não?


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Out 2012 às 19:10)

icewoman disse:


> essa mancha laranja com ponto vermelho pode não atingir-nos nesse estado mas sim mais fraca, ou seja pode enfranquecer pelo caminho não?



Essa mancha laranja provavelmente será uma célula com pouca duração de vida e outras poderão se formar, por isso só nos resta estar muitos atentos às imagens de satélite.


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Essa mancha laranja provavelmente será uma célula com pouca duração de vida e outras poderão se formar, por isso só nos resta estar muitos atentos às imagens de satélite.





Obrigada colega, espero que não seja nada demais..pois por aqui no Funchal já ouve se algumas pessoas a falarem com exageros..enfim alarmismos desnecessários .

Segundo o GFS o pico será amanhã pelas 9h.


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Out 2012 às 19:23)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigada colega, espero que não seja nada demais..pois por aqui no Funchal já ouve se algumas pessoas a falarem com exageros..enfim alarmismos desnecessários .
> 
> Segundo o GFS o pico será amanhã pelas 9h.



Infelizmente o fantasma de 2010 ficou gravado na memória de muitos. Mas para quem vive na Madeira sabe perfeitamente que este tipo de fenómenos ocorre de x em x anos.
Na minha opinião a situação dos Açores é bem mais critica que a nossa.


----------



## CptRena (29 Out 2012 às 19:25)

icewoman disse:


> knight não consigo aceder a esse site , nem dá para colocar o rato nas horas e dias..como fizeste



Boas

Verifique se tem o java/javascript activo e aceda neste link

http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=madeira&dia=20121029_12&var=CHUVAPSLVU10&dom=4

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (29 Out 2012 às 20:01)

Será neste período que a precipitação se dará.


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Knyght disse:


> Será neste período que a precipitação se dará.





Achas esse modelo credivel para a precipitaçao? ..

o GFS coloca ás 9h o valor de 18.5mm.


Infelizmente Sunderlandz sou uma dessas pessoas que ainda tem presente na memoria o 20Fevereiro e tambem o local onde trabalho não ajuda nada (Perto Dolce Vita)..por isso muitas vezes sou chata com estas perguntas mas tenham paciência please, estou a tentar aprender ..


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Out 2012 às 20:42)

icewoman disse:


> Achas esse modelo credivel para a precipitaçao? ..
> 
> o GFS coloca ás 9h o valor de 18.5mm.
> 
> ...



Tu e todos nós estamos aqui para aprender.
Sempre que tiveres dúvidas, não hesites em perguntar, pois aqui temos excelentes profissionais capazes de responder às tuas questões. 
É uma honra fazer parte desta comunidade!

ps: Noto que alguns colegas da Madeira já não participam no forum a algum tempo... Alguma noticia do *Alex Vieira* e o *Rog*?


----------



## figueira (29 Out 2012 às 20:50)

amigo boa noite Alex Vieira esta tudo ok ainda hoje falei com ele penso que vai ca vir hoje a noite .
quanto tempo para hoje nas proximas horas vamos ter chuvinha e alguma animação vamos ver o que da


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 20:51)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Tu e todos nós estamos aqui para aprender.
> Sempre que tiveres dúvidas, não hesites em perguntar, pois aqui temos excelentes profissionais capazes de responder às tuas questões.
> É uma honra fazer parte desta comunidade!
> 
> ps: Noto que alguns colegas da Madeira já não participam no forum a algum tempo... Alguma noticia do *Alex Vieira* e o *Rog*?





O alex na semana passada participou..deve estar ocupado com trabalho penso eu...quanto ao Rog nunca mais o vi por aqui.

É como eu disse anteriormente, deviamos dentro do possivel (horários de cada um) fazer um convivio.

off topic

A situação dos EUA tambem esté muito má segundo a Skynews.


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2012 às 21:19)

boas, 

agora pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, cai apenas uns pingos grossos, nada de especial. O vento começa a soprar com algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas nada fora do normal..

Atenção à madrugada e inicio da manhã que poderá ser complicada em algumas ilhas...


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Out 2012 às 21:47)




----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 21:50)

Essa mancha vermelha parece que está a crescer cada vez mais...


----------



## alex vieria (29 Out 2012 às 22:27)

Boa noite, estou aqui!

Amanha ja pela madrugada e inicio de dia com o nascer do sol, havera precipitacao com alguma intensidade, principalmente eventos convetivos e orograficos zonas altas e intermedias da ilha e mais expostas pelo vento SW. 

Mas nao se preocupem que ainda os solos tem capacidade de absorver uma boa parte da precipitacao que se acumulara, apartida havera precipitacao continua durante pelo menos 12h, se nao existir grandes picos de 25mm ou mais numa hora nao representara problemas de maior, mas se este facto acontecer existira alguns problemas nos vales onde se verificarao incendios em julho, e os cursos de agua juntos a esses ditos vales terao uma pressao extrema em escoar toda agua caida em curto de espaco de tempo. Mas espero que dita situacao nao aconteca, prever estas situacoes nao sao faceis, devido das proprias dinamicas das nuvens convetivas junto a interacao da orografia.


Aguardemos e a fazer o seguimento pelo nowcasting [sat 24 ], devido o unico instrumento que podemos usar para observacao e anticipacao dos factos dos poucos minutos para acao acontecer... Por isso a prevencao deve ser essencial e nao levantemos alarmismos... Por isso [ guerra avisada nunca mata um soldado...] 

Desculpem pela escrita, isto no ipad, eu ficou atrofiado... O carregador do meu portatil ja la foi e foi obrigado a usar este meio...


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 22:31)

ola Alex o Stormy fala em precipitacao nos valores de 80mm /3h senão mais nas zonas mais altas.


----------



## alex vieria (29 Out 2012 às 22:43)

icewoman disse:


> ola Alex o Stormy fala em precipitacao nos valores de 80mm /3h senão mais nas zonas mais altas.



Ola,

De fato se esta situacao acontecer sera muito complicado os cursos de agua escoar tal acumulacao em um curto de espaco de tempo, oxala nao aconteca, devido a grave erosao que alguns vales sofreram nos incendios, principlamente nas serras a leste do Funchal e Santa Cruz, digo.te que a estrada da Camacha para Santo da Serra existem grandes extensoes de terra queimada e despidas, ja nas ultimas precipitacoes ja se verificaram alguma exurradas e desprendimentos de pedras....

Mas vamos la aguardar atentamente e com muita calma 

Tambem me esqueci de alguns vales de zonas altas e intermedias dos concelhos da Calheta e Ribeira Brava, principalmente na Serra de Agua.


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 22:46)

alex vieria disse:


> Ola,
> 
> De fato se esta situacao acontecer sera muito complicado os cursos de agua escoar tal acumulacao em um curto de espaco de tempo, oxala nao aconteca, devido a grave erosao que alguns vales sofreram nos incendios, principlamente nas serras a leste do Funchal e Santa Cruz, digo.te que a estrada da Camacha para Santo da Serra existem grandes extensoes de terra queimada e despidas, ja nas ultimas precipitacoes ja se verificaram alguma exurradas e desprendimentos de pedras....
> 
> Mas vamos la aguardar atentamente e com muita calma



Hoje no Funchal já havia algumas pessoas preocupadas pois diziam que seria algo semelhante com o 20 Fevereiroainda há muito gente com essas memorias


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 22:58)

é impressao minha ou estou a ver a run errada:9 mas o Hirlam coloca a precipitacao a passar a norte da ilha?


edit: chove forte aqui na zona alta sao roque


----------



## ijv (29 Out 2012 às 23:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui acabou de dar uma grande chuvada a intesidade foi de 54mm/h, na ultima hora acumulou 8.1mm


----------



## Wessel27 (29 Out 2012 às 23:43)

Boa Noite a todos os utilizadores do fórum e que tudo corra pelo melhor tanto aqui nos Açores como na Madeira e Porto Santo assim como no Continente ...

Aqui na cidade de Angra do Heroísmo tem estado durante todo o dia um tempo muito cinzento e chuvoso ... 
Estive hoje à tarde ao pé do mar e a ondulação era significativa e já chegava alguma água à Estrada da Rocha na baixa da cidade ...

Neste preciso momento em que escrevo recomeçou a chover por aqui e o vento também está com rajadas fortes ... 

Até agora um típico dia de Inverno e mau tempo mas felizmente sem consequências pessoais aqui na ilha ...

Esperemos que continue assim e que nas restantes ilhas do grupo central onde tem chovido ainda mais as coisas também não piorem já que pelo que tenho acompanhado aqueles solos estão bastante voláteis e saturados ... 

Caso alguma situação complicada acontecer nessas ilhas por favor se conseguirem digam algo já que tenho familiares e amigos pelas ilhas do triângulo e com as situações que aconteceram é normal alguma apreensão ...

Saudações Açorianas a todos e que tudo corra pelo melhor e sem nenhuma situação trágica ...


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 23:46)

Das 21h às 22h caíram *22,4mm* na Quinta Grande, Madeira.

Das 22h às 23h foram mais *12,1mm* na mesma estação.


----------



## jonhfx (29 Out 2012 às 23:47)

icewoman disse:


> é impressao minha ou estou a ver a run errada:9 mas o Hirlam coloca a precipitacao a passar a norte da ilha?



Não acho 



http://www.picasion.com/resize-gif/


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2012 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

por aqui não chove neste momento , mas o vento está a soprar cada vez com mais intenidade, aproximadamente 35km/h


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2012 às 00:00)

*Actualização:* do estado do tempo:

recomeçou a chover....e com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Aero (30 Out 2012 às 00:19)

No Faial chove a bom chover e a intensidade aumenta cada vez mais! O GFS mete neste momento mais de 120mm em 24h na sua previsão. Ontem durante duas horas, de acordo com o IM caíram quase 40mm.

Pelos modelos apenas o GFS e O ECMWF metem o grosso da precipitação cá por cima, mas os outros modelos metem a passar a sul, mas com pouca diferença. Pode ser que assim seja e não nos atinja, já que ontem já houve estragos na Ilha do Pico com duas famílias desalojadas. 

Resta desejar que tudo corra pelo melhor, seja nos Açores, Madeira, Continente e costa este dos EUA.


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Out 2012 às 00:33)




----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2012 às 00:54)

Das 23h às 0h:

Açores
28,0mm - Pico (Aeródromo)
11,9mm - Flores (Aeroporto)
8,8mm - Horta

Na Madeira os maiores acumulados deram-se nas zonas montanhosas:
12,7mm - Areeiro
7,6mm - Bica da Cana


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2012 às 01:09)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa já caíram uns aguaceiros, mas neste momento não chove e o vento (fresco) está a aumentar de intensidade (rajadas fortes por vezes).

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje):

- Corvo: 9 mm
- Flores: 8 mm
- Faial: 78 mm
- Pico: 43 mm
- São Jorge: 58 mm
- Graciosa: 60 mm
- Terceira: 9 mm
- São Miguel: 6 mm
- Santa Maria: 1 mm

É tudo...
Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2012 às 01:11)

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira chuva fraca neste momento o vento continua fresco com rajadas fortes.

Uma boa noite a todos, caso se justifique venho deixar aqui algum relato

EDit: deixo aqui o último aviso da protecção cívil publicado à aproximadamente 20 minutos



> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 80/2012
> 292340NOUT12 Na sequência do aviso anterior o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, devido à aproximação da superfície frontal oclusa com forte atividade. Nestas condições prevê-se: Para o Grupo Ocidental: Continuam em vigor as condições meteorológicas constantes do aviso anterior. Para o Grupo Central: Continuam em vigor as condições meteorológicas constantes do aviso anterior. Para o Grupo Oriental: Precipitação por vezes FORTE, no período entre as 01h00UTC de 30/OUT/2012 e as 21h00UTC de 30/OUT/2012; Vento de quadrante Leste, no período entre as 01h00UTC de 30/OUT/2012 e as 21h00UTC de 30/OUT/2012; O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza, nomeadamente, que se guardem todos os objetos soltos junto às habitações, limpem-se sistemas de drenagem e se consolidem telhados, portas e janelas. Recomenda-se ainda aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação. O SRPCBA e o IM, bem como todas as autoridades, continuam a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



recebi a informação que na ilha do Faial chove intensamente.


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Out 2012 às 01:38)

Chove moderadamente por Machico...


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2012 às 01:46)

21 mm na Horta na última hora


----------



## marco_antonio (30 Out 2012 às 01:56)

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/main.html


----------



## Wessel27 (30 Out 2012 às 01:58)

Dizer que aqui na Ilha Terceira não chove mas as rajadas de vento tem vindo a intensificar-se ... Será que está tudo bem pelo Faial? É que aquela baixa da cidade da Horta inunda muito facilmente ... Saudações a todos ...


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Out 2012 às 02:16)

Aqui pelo Faial chove intensamente.

A sirene dos bombeiros começou a tocar à momentos, provavelmente foi alguma ribeira que saiu fora.


----------



## Aero (30 Out 2012 às 02:28)

Wessel27 disse:


> Dizer que aqui na Ilha Terceira não chove mas as rajadas de vento tem vindo a intensificar-se ... Será que está tudo bem pelo Faial? É que aquela baixa da cidade da Horta inunda muito facilmente ... Saudações a todos ...




No Faial os Bombeiros ja tiveram uma saída. So não percebo porque é preciso andarem com as sirenes dos carros a apitar as 01:00 com a cidade deserta de carros....


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Out 2012 às 02:31)

Aero disse:


> No Faial os Bombeiros ja tiveram uma saída. So não percebo porque é preciso andarem com as sirenes dos carros a apitar as 01:00 com a cidade deserta de carros....



Sabes onde foi?

Penso que foram para Sul.


----------



## Aero (30 Out 2012 às 02:45)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Sabes onde foi?
> 
> Penso que foram para Sul.



não consigo precisar


----------



## Wessel27 (30 Out 2012 às 05:55)

Registar apenas que à hora que coloco este post está vento muito forte em Angra acompanhada por chuva fraca ... Rajadas de grande intensidade e bastante frequentes neste momento ...


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Out 2012 às 06:22)

Cá pela Horta vento bastante forte e chuva igualmente forte.


----------



## a410ree (30 Out 2012 às 07:19)

Aqui pela cançela - Caniço, o vento está forte, a chuva nem tanto! Ja me fez alguns estragos (Arvores caidas mesmo ao pe de casa por causa dos incendios) Vamos la ver como corre este tempo !


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2012 às 08:15)

Bom dia, 

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, chove com alguma intenidade acompanhado por vento moderado com rajadas.

Alguem já sabe novidades das outras ilhas?


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia, aqui pelas zonas altas de santo António muita chuva e vento
Já acumulou desde as 0:00 179.9mm


----------



## icewoman (30 Out 2012 às 08:29)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia, aqui pelas zonas altas de santo António muita chuva e vento
> Já acumulou desde as 0:00 179.9mm





Bom dia,

A ribeira do Dolce Vita ja corre cheia


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 08:40)

Por aqui a chuva acalmou, ja a uns 10 minutos-
Esta noite foi registado na minha estação o registo mais elevado a nivel de precipitação um total de 182.4mm desde as 00:00.


----------



## icewoman (30 Out 2012 às 08:43)

Bom dia Sunderlandz como estao as coisas em Machico?


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2012 às 08:48)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A ribeira do Dolce Vita ja corre cheia









A precipitação está para cessar próximo das 13h.

Quando ao WRF ele consegue dar uma boa ideia de que horas será a maior precipitação, sendo que normalmente poupado na precipitação horária, quando se pensa nas zonas altas.


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 08:48)

Acabei de dar uma vista de olhos nas estações do wunderground, e vejo que em são vicente 262.13mm  
Sera isso real? tento aceder ao site da estação e nao da nada.
vi que na maioria das estações a percipitação não foi assim tão alta como a minha
São Roque 93.22mm
garajau 86.36mm
são vicente 262.13mm
estreito da calheta 32.00mm
forum madeira 37.85mm
e a minha a 808 metros de altitude 
183.90mm


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2012 às 08:49)




----------



## icewoman (30 Out 2012 às 08:51)

Aquela mancha vermelha vai atingir-nos?


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2012 às 08:54)

icewoman disse:


> Aquela mancha vermelha vai atingir-nos?



Aquela não acredito...


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Na Lagoa está a chover e o vento sopra moderadamente com rajadas por vezes fortes. 

Veremos a situação das próximas horas...


Boa terça-feira!


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Out 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia caros colegas. 
Depois de uma noite com algumas rajadas e chuva moderada a forte, agora a situação está mais calma. 
Até o momento a precipitação total anda pelos 50 mm, o que já é muito bom.

ps: Eu reparei na precipitação do nosso colega IJV, e comparando com São Roque que nem está muito longe, tem uma diferença de valores enorme... 

Precipitação total até o momento através do Wunderground

Santo António (Funchal) - *192 mm*
São Roque (Funchal) - *98 mm*
Caniço - *91 mm*
Machico - *46 mm *(desatualizado)
Forum Madeira (Funchal) - *39 mm*
Estreito da Calheta - *33 mm*
São Jorge (Santana) - *33 mm*


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 09:06)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia caros colegas.
> Depois de uma noite com algumas rajadas e chuva moderada a forte, neste situação é bem mais calma.
> Até o momento a precipitação total anda pelos 50 mm, o que já é muito bom.
> 
> ...



Pois ja estive a reparar isso, uma grande diferença, penso que devera ser devido a diferença de altitude. Eu no meu caso estou a 808 metros de altitude, penso que a estação de são roque não devera estar a esta altitude.

EDIT: acabei de verificar que a estação de são roque esta a  1296 pes = 395 metros.
penso que esta aqui a explicação de diferença de precipitação


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Out 2012 às 09:14)

Não coloquei dados da estação de São Vicente, porque deve estar com alguma avaria, para não falar da pressão que ronda os 947 hpa.


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 09:17)

Eu fui ver as estações no wunderground e quando vi ade são vicente a minha mulher ate disse: credo isso é possivél? eu disse pode ser possivél mas acho meio estranho, é muita percipitação.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2012 às 09:55)

No Faial (Madeira), também se vê a ribeira com muita água. 
(Lado direito - Na serra.)








Assim como na Ribeira Brava:


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2012 às 10:06)

Precipitação acumulada das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje, no arquipélago da Madeira:







Apesar de não haver o acumulado total na estação da Quinta Grande, fica aqui o gráfico horário:





Estimativa à volta dos 85mm.


----------



## icewoman (30 Out 2012 às 10:12)

Corrigam-me se estiver errada, mas a situação a partir de agora com tendencia a melhorar.


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2012 às 10:20)

icewoman disse:


> Corrigam-me se estiver errada, mas a situação a partir de agora com tendencia a melhorar.



Mantêm-se os horários, a linha ainda trás instabilidade estando o centro de baixa pressão aproximando-se.


----------



## icewoman (30 Out 2012 às 10:27)

Desculpa a pergunta, mas  quando dizes o centro de baixa pressao..."isso quer dizer que ainda pode haver picos fortes de precipitacao?


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2012 às 10:28)

mais una vez bom dia,

Hoje ninguem pode reclamar é chuva para todos....

na última hora foi na terceira que se registou a maior quantidade de chuva...

Por AGH continua a chuva, felizmente que não tem ocorrido pontualmente chuva forte, mas sim contínua com uma intensidade moderada, ou seja, os esgotos estão a dar conta do recado....


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2012 às 12:24)

Ondulação forte no Lido:






E já muita precipitação acumulada das estações amadoras:




(Unidade da precipitação com centímetros)



ijv disse:


> Eu fui ver as estações no wunderground e quando vi ade são vicente a minha mulher ate disse: credo isso é possivél? eu disse pode ser possivél mas acho meio estranho, é muita percipitação.



Também acho que se trata de um erro. Já no dia 23 essa estação tinha acumulado 250mm, e hoje já ultrapassou os 300mm, quando a precipitação está a incidir mais nas vertentes sul.


----------



## CptRena (30 Out 2012 às 12:25)

Está tempestuoso pela Madeira

Lido







Calheta


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 12:28)

Sigo ja com 222.9mm desde as 00:00


----------



## Azathoth (30 Out 2012 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui no Funchal, zona de Santo António (perto do Pico dos Barcelos) pelo que me apercebi esteve (quase) a noite toda a chover e senti umas chuvas fortes, embora não tão fortes como no 20 de Fev. E nesta zona desde manhã está imenso nevoeiro. Mas neste preciso momento não chove.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2012 às 13:21)

Ondulação forte na costa sul.
Lido, Funchal:


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Out 2012 às 13:27)

Só mesmo para completar com os dados obtidos pela minha estação e do Porto Santo. 




*Dados da Precipitação Total (cm)*


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2012 às 13:36)

Por aqui o céu já esta a ficar azul


----------



## Azathoth (30 Out 2012 às 14:34)

Pois, a situação de agora para a de manhã é completamente oposta. O céu agora não tem quase nenhuma nuvem.


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2012 às 14:36)

O resto do dia na RAM será soalheiro, devido á entrada de ar seco descendente associado a uma porção do jet subtropical onde teem predominado movimentos de subsidencia ( descida do ar).

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

De resto devo dizer que a quantidade final de precipitação acabou por ser um pouco superior ao que eu intrepertei a partir dos modelos ( que apontava para picos maximos de 80mm/3h, com maximos possiveis até 100mm/3h mas terras altas), o que talvez seja devido á maior presença de nucleos convectivos do que inicialmente assumido.


----------



## jonhfx (30 Out 2012 às 14:53)

O sol está de volta.
O mar a que está um pouco revolto.
Barreirinha







Fortaleza de São Tiago


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2012 às 15:15)

Boa tarde! Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa muitas nuvens, algum vento e periodos de chuva


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2012 às 16:58)

boas, em s. miguel também já ocorrem cortes de estradas devido à chuva....
mais informação:http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...rdeste?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2012 às 17:32)

Infelizmente, não por consequência directa do mau tempo, mas com ajuda deste e do provável excesso de velocidade, já há uma morte a lamentar neste acidente de viação


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2012 às 19:02)

Boa tarde!

Está em vigor um novo *Alerta Amarelo * para os três grupos (Ocidental, Central e Oriental) em que se prevê *PRECIPITAÇÃO PONTUALMENTE FORTE * entre as 18h de hoje e as 2h de amanhã.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se nublado, 'orvalha' e o vento está moderado.

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje):

- Corvo: 91 mm
- Flores: 68 mm
- Faial: 72 mm
- Pico: 142 mm
- São Jorge: 91 mm
- Graciosa: 50 mm
- Terceira: 44 mm
- São Miguel: 18 mm
- Santa Maria: 10 mm


Continuação de uma boa noite a todos!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se nublado, 'orvalha' e o vento está moderado.
> 
> ...



Muito menos em relação áquilo que indicava nomeadamente o GFS, isto tirando porventura o PICO e São Jorge !

Não sou muito bom em Geografia mas Flores e Corvo são do grupo Ocidental, e PiCo e São Jorge são as que estão mais perto e mais a sul do Grupo Central, penso eu ...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2012 às 23:11)

ijv disse:


> Sigo ja com 222.9mm desde as 00:00



Isso é muita "fruta"...
O total de 225 mm que tens acumulados desde as 00h form-no no espaço de 12h e 44m; a essa hora (12.44h) terminou a chuva.

De facto a Madeira tem estado com muita chuva, assim como os Açores tem estado de chuva há algumas semanas.
Deve estar tudo empapado e os terrenos, se a situação não se alterar brevemente, vão começar a ceder nalguns pontos - como já há a registar alguns deslizamentos...


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2012 às 22:05)

Vamos ver se a próxima semana que se prevê ser anticiclonica e portanto com temperaturas mais baixas faz acalmar os mosquitos e o dengue.


----------



## icewoman (31 Out 2012 às 22:53)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos ver se a próxima semana que se prevê ser anticiclonica e portanto com temperaturas mais baixas faz acalmar os mosquitos e o dengue.





Pelo menos até dia 6 Novembro vejo chuva para a RAM


----------

